# News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz



## System (24. Juni 2009)

*News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,688210


----------



## Schredder (24. Juni 2009)

Naja ich wünsch der EMA viel Glück bei ihrem Vorhaben ... und den Crackern schlaflose Nächte beim Knacken.
Früher oder später wird auch diese Kopierschutzmaßnahme ausgehebelt - und dann steht der ehrliche Kunde wieder am Dümmsten da. -.-


----------



## Mourning-Blade (24. Juni 2009)

Fände ich vollkommen ok,ist ja das gleiche Prinzip, wie eine Handykarte/bon für Prepaidhandys...


----------



## Arsos (24. Juni 2009)

*.*

Klingt richtiggut...ich denke 5-6 Tage wird das Ding halten und dann wirds die ersten Cracks  geben...Die Frage ist, ob sich die Entwicklungszeit lohnt. Vielleicht sollten sich die Hersteller eher der Qualität der Spiele widmen

Im Endeffekt wirds wieder ne Strafe für Käufer werden


----------



## Riplex (24. Juni 2009)

*.*

Aha. Bei der 360 ist als ein hoher technischer Aufwand nötig um kopierte Games zu zocken ? Der meint doch nicht wirklich die 5 Min. Flashaktion die jeder 10 Jähriger hinbekommt ? 
Und dann noch die ganzen Konsolenläden wo man für 30 € seine Box flashen lassen kann.
Also das ist mal echt ein hoher technischer Aufwand


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (24. Juni 2009)

*.*

Irgendwie scheint's ja zu gehen - Apple verkauft Tonnen von iTunes-Geschenkgutscheinen, die erst an der Kasse aktiviert werden...


----------



## Mothman (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

Na toll, dann floriert irgendwann der Handel mit "entsperrten" Kopien und es gibt einen Crack, der die Aktivierung umgeht. Male ja ungern schwarz und hoffe das Beste für alle, aber "tolle neue Kopierschutzmaßnahmen" haben wir doch alle schon kommen und gehen sehen.


----------



## baiR (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

Ich glaube nicht das sich dadurch etwas ändern wird.
Wer sagt denn dass die Cracker die Spiele immer illegal beziehen?
Vlt. kaufen die Cracker sich nen Spiel, cracken es und stellen dann den Crack ins Inet mit einer kopierten Version des Spiels.

Das sind ja nicht einzelne Leute die das machen sondern Gruppen.


----------



## Boesor (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				baiR am 24.06.2009 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht das sich dadurch etwas ändern wird.
> Wer sagt denn dass die Cracker die Spiele immer illegal beziehen?
> Vlt. kaufen die Cracker sich nen Spiel, cracken es und stellen dann den Crack ins Inet mit einer kopierten Version des Spiels.
> 
> Das sind ja nicht einzelne Leute die das machen sondern Gruppen.



Das wäre aber noch weit besser, als wenn das Spiel, so wie zur zeit ja häufig der Fall, bereits vor dem Release zu haben ist.


----------



## MrBigX (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				baiR am 24.06.2009 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht das sich dadurch etwas ändern wird.
> Wer sagt denn dass die Cracker die Spiele immer illegal beziehen?
> Vlt. kaufen die Cracker sich nen Spiel, cracken es und stellen dann den Crack ins Inet mit einer kopierten Version des Spiels.
> 
> Das sind ja nicht einzelne Leute die das machen sondern Gruppen.


Dann sind die aber mit einiger Sicherheit nicht mehr die ersten und damit loht es sich im Prinzip nicht mehr.

Dass es dauerhaft Sicherheit schaft wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## uziflator (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

Der Kopierschutz is doch sicher wieder schneller umgangen als die "Sicher" sagen können,


----------



## baiR (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				MrBigX am 24.06.2009 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 24.06.2009 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was lohnt sich nicht mehr?
Das Cracken für die Cracker oder die neue Kopierschutzmaßnahme?

Die Cracker verdienen nämlich nichts daran die Spiele zu cracken oder sie im Inet zu verteilen.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 24.06.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie scheint's ja zu gehen - Apple verkauft Tonnen von iTunes-Geschenkgutscheinen, die erst an der Kasse aktiviert werden...



das ist doch ein völlig anderes system, die nummern werden im system erst freigeschaltet wenn der verkauf bestätigt wurde, erst dann kann man mit dieser nummer "bezahlen" vorher ist die schlicht kein registriertes zahlungsmittel, da nur Apple die nummern kennt ist das relativ schwierig

das Spiel selbst ist aber auf dem DAtenträger drauf, nur quasi der CD-Key fehlt, sobalt die Errechnungsformel bekannt ist ist der schutz weg, das ging bei den ersten CD-keys innerhalb von stunden..


----------



## Vidaro (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



> Was das Piraterieproblem betrifft, setzten wir bei der Xbox 360 auf den Plattformansatz. Dieser stellt sicher, dass eine illegale Nutzung von Spielen nur unter einem unverhältnismäßig hohen technischen Aufwand möglich ist



lool auf der Xbox ist es doch noch leichter als auf dem PC kopien abzuspielen und die meisten spiele sind auch noch tage vorm release im netz  

ansich der ansatz naja wirklich überzeugend ist der auch nicht durchsetzen wirds es eh nicht wie so vieles


----------



## Hatuja (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

Das heißt aber doch, dass jeder Datenträger einzigartig ist, ergo muss jeder Datenträger speziell gepresst und mit einer nur für den Datenträger gültigen Seriennummer versehen werden muss. Ich will mir garnicht vorstellen, was dass an mehrkosten verursacht....
Denn wenn die Spiele dann plätzlich 80-90€ kosten, wird doch nur noch mehr kaubkopiert!


----------



## Vidaro (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Hatuja am 24.06.2009 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt aber doch, dass jeder Datenträger einzigartig ist, ergo muss jeder Datenträger speziell gepresst und mit einer nur für den Datenträger gültigen Seriennummer versehen werden muss. Ich will mir garnicht vorstellen, was dass an mehrkosten verursacht....
> Denn wenn die Spiele dann plätzlich 80-90€ kosten, wird doch nur noch mehr kaubkopiert!



ne so teurer ist das nicht gibt diese technic doch schon lange schon seit 1998 sind digitale wasserzeichen auf CDs möglich soo neu ist das nicht


----------



## Lurelein (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

Als wenn das was ändert! Da die Spiele trotzdem Komplett auf den DvD drauf sind, finden die Cracker auch einen Weg das Spiel freizuschalten!

Und der 360 Sprecher hat ja auch keine Ahnung. Die Xbox 360 gilt als Raupkopie Konsole Nr.1. Auch hier sind die Spiele Stellenweise Wochen vorher im Netzt. Und nutzen tun sie auch sehr sehr viele. Vorallem ist das alles noch einfacher als auf dem PC.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Vidaro am 24.06.2009 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatuja am 24.06.2009 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die die davon im Handel sind haben alle das gleiche wasserzeichen

extraDVDs gibts z.b. nur für Jurymitglieder..


----------



## aeghistos (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 24.06.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie scheint's ja zu gehen - Apple verkauft Tonnen von iTunes-Geschenkgutscheinen, die erst an der Kasse aktiviert werden...



Der Vergleich ist nicht so nicht ganz zulässig, es gibt wesentlich einfachere Wege sich Musik online ohne Bezahlung zu besorgen, als eine Geschenkkarte zu stehlen oder sich einen gefälschten Code zu kaufen. Wer eine solche Karte benutzt, hat sich in der Regel schon dafür entschieden, für die Musik zu bezahlen.


----------



## German_Ripper (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie lange dieser Schutz bestand haben sollte, wenn er dann einmal offiziell gebraucht wird. Ich denke nicht, dass es einen Schutz gibt der tatsächlich als solcher bezeichnet werden darf. Klingt etwas sarkastisch, ist auch so gemeint.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

Könnte mir jemand erklären, was jetzt das Neue gegenüber Steam ist?
Wird da nicht auch erst durch die Onlineaktivierung, das Spiel(Half-Life 2) entsperrt?
Hab kein Steam-Spiel und werde auch niemals eines kaufen bzw. besitzen.


----------



## crackajack (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				MisterSmith am 24.06.2009 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte mir jemand erklären, was jetzt das Neue gegenüber Steam ist?
> Wird da nicht auch erst durch die Onlineaktivierung, das Spiel(Half-Life 2) entsperrt?
> Hab kein Steam-Spiel und werde auch niemals eines kaufen bzw. besitzen.


Erkenne da auch keinen Unterschied. Steamspiele sollen  (laut HLP-Andy) ja erst nach Release gecrackt werden. Viel besser wird ein Kopierschutz wohl nie sein können.


----------



## uglygames (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

Ja super noch ein neuer DRM, ich kaufe mir bald garkeine Spiele mehr, was macht man nach einigen Jahren?
Oder wenn man kein Internet hat?
Eine Frechheit...den letztendlich wird dieser KS auch geknackt...


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				crackajack am 24.06.2009 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Erkenne da auch keinen Unterschied. Steamspiele sollen  (laut HLP-Andy) ja erst nach Release gecrackt werden. Viel besser wird ein Kopierschutz wohl nie sein können.


Danke dir, für die Antwort.


----------



## Destructor (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

Ich bin ja durchaus auch vorsichtig, wenn es um Angelegenheiten wie Datenschutz geht. Aber diese Steamphobie entbehrt m.M.n. jeder Grundlage. Manchmal sind Computerspieler konservativer der Papst. "Iiih, das Steam kommt mir aber nicht auf die Platte". Nicht böse gemeint, just my 2 cents


----------



## Special-Agent-J (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

solang man dann unendlich oft das spiel installieren kann und ohne cd spielen kann, finde ich den schutz gut


----------



## XIII13 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Destructor am 24.06.2009 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja durchaus auch vorsichtig, wenn es um Angelegenheiten wie Datenschutz geht. Aber diese Steamphobie entbehrt m.M.n. jeder Grundlage. Manchmal sind Computerspieler konservativer der Papst. "Iiih, das Steam kommt mir aber nicht auf die Platte". Nicht böse gemeint, just my 2 cents


Ja, Steam ist toll. So toll, das es mir eben nach einem Neustart erst mal 10 Minuten lang angezeigt hat, das es sich mit dem Steam-Servern verbinden will. Als ich dann die Geduld verloren und mal wieder die clientregistry.blob gelöscht habe, wollte es sich nach dem Start updaten. Obwohl es vor 5 Minuten noch angezeigt hat, es gäbe kein neueres update. Nur blieb es dann fast 10 Minuten lang bei 0%. Beim nächsten Versuch ging es dann über 0%. Jedenfalls nach fünf Minuten. Und irgendwann war dann auch das Update fertig. Ja, Steam ist schon was tolles. Wüßte gar nicht, was ich ohne das Programm den ganzen Tag machen würde.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Lurelein am 24.06.2009 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und der 360 Sprecher hat ja auch keine Ahnung. Die Xbox 360 gilt als Raupkopie Konsole Nr.1. Auch hier sind die Spiele Stellenweise Wochen vorher im Netzt. Und nutzen tun sie auch sehr sehr viele. *Vorallem ist das alles noch einfacher als auf dem PC.*


Ja ne, ist klar. Damit wäre ja wohl geklärt, wer keine Ahnung hat. 




			
				Destructor am 24.06.2009 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal sind Computerspieler konservativer der Papst. "Iiih, das Steam kommt mir aber nicht auf die Platte".


Möglich, allerdings sollte man sich - wenn wirklich ernsthaft interessiert ist - vielleicht auch ein wenig mehr als die Einzelen-Nörgler-Meinungen durchlesen. Könnte durchaus beim Verständnis helfen, auch wenn man die entsprechend anderen Meinungen dann nicht teilt.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Destructor am 24.06.2009 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja durchaus auch vorsichtig, wenn es um Angelegenheiten wie Datenschutz geht. Aber diese Steamphobie entbehrt m.M.n. jeder Grundlage. Manchmal sind Computerspieler konservativer der Papst. "Iiih, das Steam kommt mir aber nicht auf die Platte". Nicht böse gemeint, just my 2 cents


Phobie? Bestimmt nicht! Schon alleine, das der Hinweis der Onlineaktivierung auf der  Rückseite der Verpackung steht, ist für mich ein Grund solche Produkte zu meiden.
Und das ist von mir bezogen auf den Hersteller, in diesem Fall Valve,
sehr wohl böse gemeint.


----------



## MrBigX (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				baiR am 24.06.2009 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 24.06.2009 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cracken hat sich zu einer Art Sport entwickelt, der Schnellste gewinnt.
Geht im Prinzip nur um Prestige, Schwanzvergleich auf einer technisch höheren Eben wenn du so willst.
Und die Cracker behaupten auch gerne von sich, dass sie ja eigentlich nichts böses tun und dass sie die Leute auch dazu "animieren" das Spiel auch wirklich zu kaufen (Mit irgentwelchen Texten in ihren nfo-Dateien...)
Das is ungefähr so als wenn jemand eine Tür pickt und mal alle Passanten zum Rundgang in ein fremdes Haus einläd - und ganz lieb anmerkt, dass die bitte nichts anfassen sollen. Naja, egal.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

wieso entwickelt? Cracken war schon immer genau das


----------



## baiR (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.06.2009 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso entwickelt? Cracken war schon immer genau das



Ich glaube die Cracker feiern jetzt nen Fest da es endlich ne neue Herausforderung für sie gibt.


----------



## Xmxmaster (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

klingt gut einen neue kopierschutz wird es immer geben, aber bei dem seh ich momentan kein Nachteil für ehrliche Käufer und solange es keine nachteil wie maximal 5 aktivierungen oder so hat dann können die versuchen was sie wollen.
Sicher ist das der Kopierschutz shcon einige davor abhält das spiel einfach zu kopieren dennen ist wahrscheinlich auch klar das es keinen ultimativen koperischutz gibt.


----------



## zerr (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

der beste kopierschutz wäre Die preise senken von 60€ auf 40€ oder weniger die spiele sind viel zu teuer


----------



## berlindragon (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*

ich hätte nichts gegen einen wirklich effektiven Kopierschutz. Wenn sich ein Spiel dann scheiße verkauft, haben die Entwickler zumindest keine schlechte ausrede mehr, sondern müssen einfach zugeben, dass ihr Produkt stinkt.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Solange man das Spiel auch nutzen kann wenn der Hersteller Pleite geht solls mir Wurscht sein.


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				baiR am 24.06.2009 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Was lohnt sich nicht mehr?
> Das Cracken für die Cracker oder die neue Kopierschutzmaßnahme?
> 
> Die Cracker verdienen nämlich nichts daran die Spiele zu cracken oder sie im Inet zu verteilen.



Doch, inzwischen kann man mithilfe der Downloads, den Klicks die dabei anfallen und Werbung Geld verdienen


----------



## lenymo (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				The-Suffering-Clone am 24.06.2009 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 24.06.2009 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die zwei größten mir bekannen Quellen für Cracks werden aber nicht von releasegroups betrieben (die wollen ja auch annonym bleiben) sofern man sich den Crack überhaupt noch einzeln ziehen muss und nicht gleich beim Release dabei ist welches i.d.R auch von anderen als den Crackern an die Masse verteilt wird.
Sprich die Werbeeinnahmen heimsen sich die Betreiber der Foren und Downloadseiten ein und nicht die Leute die die Mühe und Arbeit hatten.


----------



## Trancemaster (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				System am 24.06.2009 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Verzeihung, ich glaube ich habe da was nicht verstanden - hier ist die Rede von einem Kopierschutz - gut...

... ich konnte aber nicht herauslesen wie diese Aktivierung vor Kopien schützen soll. Evtl. kann man damit das Erscheinen von Kopien VOR dem Release verhindern - aber wenn einer es gekauft und geknackt hat, ist Ende.

So hab ich das verstanden...


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Trancemaster am 24.06.2009 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich konnte aber nicht herauslesen wie diese Aktivierung vor Kopien schützen soll.


Die wären schön blöd, wenn sie das öffentlich bekanntgeben würden.


----------



## Emanuel06 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Sie verstehens einfach immernoch nicht...
Die ganzen Piraten sind bis jetzt an wirklich jedem Kopierschutz vorbeigekommen, sogar an diesem hochgelobten SecuROM...
Von dem her kann man auch gleich einen einfachen Kopierschutz und einen Serial benutzen und so freundlich zum fairen Käufer sein...


----------



## Fredkomet (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Naja immerhin muss man mal sagen, dass hier wenigstens mal versucht wird, mit neuen Konzepten mit der Zeit Schritt zu halten.

Ist immerhin mal was anderes. Die Entwicklung im Netz wurde von der Industrie einfach völlig verschlafen und nun spielt man da den sterbenden Schwan, der ums Überleben kämpft und nun mit allen Möglichen Verboten und Überwachungsstrategien um sich werfen muss.

Dann doch lieber so, wie im obigen Artikel beschrieben.


----------



## nathra (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Wird noch am selben Tag gecrackt. imho sinnlos.
Gibt genug Kram der erst übers internet aktiviert werden muss und trotzdem gecrackt wurde.
Dann wird der Software halt vorgespielt das sie übers netz aktiviert wurde.
Großer Schwachsinn der bestimmt 10 millionen wenn nicht sogar weitaus mehr kostet.
Wenn se sonst nix zu tuen haben.
Die Spiele laufen ja auch alle so einwandfrei das man sicher jede menge Resourcen für sowas abziehen kann.
Idioten!


----------



## Spcial (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Dieser "neuartige" Kopierschutz wird, wie es im Text schon vermerkt ist, nur von _Ladendieben oder internen Langfingern_ schützen. Man käuft also das Spiel im Laden und an der Kasse wird dann der Key? freigeschaltet. Soll heißen, dass er nun freigeschaltet ist und man ihn im Internet (DRM FTW) aktivieren kann. Von nun an kann das Spiel, abgesehen vom nervenden Kopierschutz,  ganz normal verwendet werden. 

Was soll die Warez Scene jetzt davon abhalten "Cracks" zu erstellen? Das ganze ist ein riesen Witz und unnütz wie jeder andere Koperschutz auch. Oder glaubt hier irgendwer, dass diese lächerliche Maßnahme vor Kopien schützt? Das dieser Schutz wirksam gegen Ladendiebe sein kann, will ich gar nicht abstreiten, weil ich mir es gut  vorstellen kann. Wenn der Key vorher nicht aktiviert wird, dann kann man halt nicht zocken = keine Spieleklauer mehr!

Aber ein Schutz vor Raubkopien?       

Das ist alles nur wunschdenken, wie wir alle schon sehr oft gesehen haben...

Die Industrie soll lieber aufhören zu träumen und wenigstens dem ehrlichen Kunden das Spiel schmackhaft zu machen. Das heißt: *KEINE* Online Aktivierung, *KEINE* Installationslimitierung, *KEINE* Anrufe bei dämlichen Hotlines und *KEINE* Performance bremsen. Mit dem gesparten Geld  für die riesigen Lizensgebühren des Kopierschutzes soll man lieber mehr Personal einstellen oder  in eine vernünftige Qualitätsicherung vorm Release investieren.

Aber so liebe Industrie, wird das sicher nix...


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

ich wüsste nicht was einen crack davon abhalten sollte das vor release freizuschalten?

nen Keygenerator macht ja quasi auch nichts anderes als einen gültigen Key zu errechnen, bei XP kann man das sogar von hand


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> nen Keygenerator macht ja quasi auch nichts anderes als einen gültigen Key zu errechnen[...]


Der Key ist aber nicht "Online" gültig, sondern nur Offline. Ein KeyGen hat nur dann Sinn, wenn die Prüfung nicht Online erfolgt.

Im Grunde würde es Sinn machen die Software verschlüsselt auf DVD auszuliefern und die Entschlüsselung dann durch die Eingabe des Keys mit einer Internetverbindung zu starten.

Problem ist nur der Mehraufwand, den die Kunden zu tragen haben.

Die Aussage von MS ist dahingehend richtig, dass es DLC für Spiele bislang nicht zum runterladen gibt. Denn der DLC hat eine Kennung für allein die Konsole, wo er 'gekauft' wurde ... sowas ist natürlich beim PC schwer(er) zu realisieren, aber bestimmt nicht unmöglich.


----------



## oceano (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



> Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz



Der Satz ist total falsch.  Richtig heisst es:


> Industrie raubkopiert Spiele-Kopierschutz


  

verschlüsselte Daten, die erst freigeschaltet werden... das ist doch das Steam-Prinzip  :-o


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Rabowke am 25.06.2009 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie gesagt, man muss nur rausfinden wie der Key errechnet wird, das ist ne frage von Minuten, danach ist der ganze schutz wieder fürn eimer

kein wunder, die masse der DLCs macht das unrentabel für die Cracker, zudem lohnt das bei produkten bis 10€ sowieso nicht die bringen kein prestige, kein lob sondern machen nur arbeit, soweit ich weiss gibts da aber trotzudem möglichkeiten das unter den konsolen zu kopieren, muss ich nochmal nachlesen

das ist nur aufm PC unmöglich, würde man da ein Hardwareteil wechseln wie die GPU z.b. würd das spiel nicht mehr funktionieren


----------



## baiR (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 25.06.2009 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn man den Key online prüfen lassen muss, können Cracker dafür sorgen dass eine Onlineaktivierung vorgetäuscht wird, das ist ja das Problem, wenn man die Inetverbindung von den kopiergeschützten Spiel unterbindet ist alles möglich.
Deswegen glaube ich kaum dass es irgendwann nen wirksamen KS gibt.

Das einzige was die Konzerne machen können, wie alle anderen Medien auch ist die Tauschbörsenseiten im Inet zu sperren, sonst nichts.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

wer benutzt denn noch tauschbörsenwebsites?

lebt ihr hinterm Mond?   dann müsste man Google sperren z.b   

zudem, zensur ist das allerletzte.. reicht schon wenn Frau Goeb.. ah von der Leyen das fordert


----------



## Neonscout (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> . reicht schon wenn *Frau Goeb.. ah von der Leyen* das fordert


Soll so etwas witzig sein oder provokant?

Ist schon erschreckend wie manche ihre unreflektierte, pauschalisierende Meinung hinausposaunen.
Denkst du über die Vergleiche die du ziehst auch nach oder purzeln die Buchstabern einfach von deiner Tastatur auf den Bildschirm?


----------



## baiR (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> wer benutzt denn noch tauschbörsenwebsites?
> 
> lebt ihr hinterm Mond?   dann müsste man Google sperren z.b
> 
> zudem, zensur ist das allerletzte.. reicht schon wenn Frau Goeb.. ah von der Leyen das fordert



Nennt man diese Warezszenenseiten nicht Tauschbörsen?   
Kenne mich mit den genauen Namen auch nicht so aus aber ich meinte die Seiten, wo Leute Spiele und andere Sachen auf Rapidshare und co. uppen.
Wenn ich jetzt darüber nachdenke, die Torrentseiten sind ja sinngemäß eher Tauschbörsen weil ja jeder Downloader auch gleichzeitig das gedownloadete auch zum Download für andere zur Verfügung stellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baiR (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Neonscout am 25.06.2009 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 11:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das schreibt jemand der nen Namen wie Neonscout hat.   
Man könnte den auch anders verstehen, vlt. ist das "n" zwischen Neo und Scout ja nur als Tarnung gedacht.  
Selten dummer Witz.   

Du tust gerade so als hätte Huskyboy die von der Leyen als Nazi beschimpft.
Ich bin überhaupt kein Nazi auch bin ich überhaupt kein Rassist aber dieser scheinheilig übertriebene Antinationalsozialismus  mich voll an.  

Er hat Frau von der Leyen doch nur wegen ihrer Zensierungspolitik im dritte Reich Stil verglichen.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

nein, er war Reichtspropagandaleiter, von der Leyen benutzt auch nur Propaganda nach dem motto "Die Kinderpornoindustrie setzt milliarden um" 

aber deine idee passt durchaus auch


----------



## baiR (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, er war Reichtspropagandaleiter, von der Leyen benutzt auch nur Propaganda nach dem motto "Die Kinderpornoindustrie setzt milliarden um"
> 
> aber deine idee passt durchaus auch



Ich meinte es aber auch nicht da ich dachte das Goebbels für Medienzensierung zuständig ist sondern einfach da Goebbels ja auch mit den dritten Reich zutun hat.

Gerade ich muss gut über Goebbels bescheid wissen, hatte immerhin drei Jahre hintereinander das Thema zweiter Weltkrieg in der Schule.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				baiR am 25.06.2009 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waren wir in die selben klasse?   

und ja Goebbels war natürlich auch für Medienzensur zuständig


----------



## baiR (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 25.06.2009 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die versuchst mich zu verarschen.


----------



## Hellmen (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Sollen sie mach aber wenn die Games so verbugt sind wie ARMA2 wir jeder normal denkende so was in den Handel zurück bringen!
Mit der erklärung das es unspielbar ist! So habe ich es gemacht! (ist unzumutbar) Und leute die sich die Games so oder so nicht kaufen würden, tun es auch nicht durch eine neue technik.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Immer dasselbe. Es geht IMMERNOCH um einen Schutz. Der originale Zustand ist auf der DVD gespeichert. Darum wird es auch immer einen crack geben. Die Frage ist nur wie lange das dauert so einen zu erstellen.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Hellmen am 25.06.2009 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen sie mach aber wenn die Games so verbugt sind wie ARMA2 wir jeder normal denkende so was in den Handel zurück bringen!
> Mit der erklärung das es unspielbar ist! So habe ich es gemacht! (ist unzumutbar) Und leute die sich die Games so oder so nicht kaufen würden, tun es auch nicht durch eine neue technik.



Seh ich genauso. Ich warte dann einfach 6 Jahre bis sie nur noch 7,99 Euro kosten oder so.... *g*


----------



## Schrobi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Naja ! Also ich meine ja, dass man jeden Kopierschutz irgendwie umgehen kann. Es gibt immer wieder irgendwelche schlauen "Programmier-Freaks" die den Kopierschutz irgendwie knacken. Und was ich mich frage ist, ob man das spiel nachdem man es per Code spielbar gemacht hat, kopieren kann ? Dann muss halt einfach der der Raubkopierer einmal das spiel bezahlung und kanns dann kopieren und die Kopien verkaufen bzw. ins Netz bringen.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

mal so gesagt

Cracker sind meist fähiger als die Programmierer des Kopierschutzes


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> mal so gesagt
> 
> Cracker sind meist fähiger als die Programmierer des Kopierschutzes





Ich glaube, Cracker haben den leichteren Job, sind aber nicht unbedingt fähiger.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Boesor am 25.06.2009 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 22:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leute die Computerkriminalität betreiben sind in den meisten fällen deutlich fähiger als die die sie bekämpfen, les dir mal den "kinderpornoartikel" bei Wikileaks durch

ich würd dir den link hier rein packen, aber wikileaks ist gerade voll


----------



## Boesor (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> leute die Computerkriminalität betreiben sind in den meisten fällen deutlich fähiger als die die sie bekämpfen, les dir mal den "kinderpornoartikel" bei Wikileaks durch



das hat nur leider rein gar nichts mit diesem beispiel hier zu tun.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Boesor am 25.06.2009 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doch, weils teilweise die gleichen leute sind


----------



## McDrake (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.06.2009 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heisst das:
Raubkopierer spielen Killerspiele und sind KiPo-Konsumenten?
Ergo: Killerspiele kann man eben DOCH mit Kinderpornographie gleichstellen 
Ok, ich bin müde


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				McDrake am 25.06.2009 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, aber es gibt durchaus überschneidungen von crackern und leuten die technologie entwickeln die völlig anonymes austauschen bzw bezahlen, webhosten etc ermöglichen, die konsumenten kommen erst viel später


----------



## fireblader (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

JEder Kopierschutz und jede verschlüßelung kann umgangen bzw. geknackt werden. Reine Zeit und Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				fireblader am 26.06.2009 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> JEder Kopierschutz und jede verschlüßelung kann umgangen bzw. geknackt werden. Reine Zeit und Geldverschwendung.


:-o   

Ich glaube nicht das du beurteilen kannst ob es wirklich eine 'Geldverschwendung' ist.
Selbst wenn jeder KS geknackt werden kann, so reichen doch z.B. acht Wochen aus, um ein Spiel ordentlich zu verkaufen.

Ich drück z.B. Anno 1404 die Daumen ... im Moment gibt es noch kein Crack oder 'workaround', Tagés sei Dank.

Jeder Tag ohne Crack steigert die Chancen einer legalverkauften Version ... und refinanziert damit den ggf. Mehraufwand durch die Lizenzierung des KS.

Übrigens ist es sehr erfrischend in Foren zu lesen, wieviele Leute Anno tatsächlich kaufen ... und es grandios finden. Damit meine ich jetzt 'einschlägige' Foren wo normalerweise 99,9% der Leute kopieren.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

ein neuer kopierschutz hält aber meist nur einen titel durch, danach ist alles wie vorher, du müsstest quasi bei jedem spiel nen neuen Kopierschutz entwickeln, will garnicht wissen was das kosten würd


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 26.06.2009 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ein neuer kopierschutz hält aber meist nur einen titel durch, danach ist alles wie vorher, du müsstest quasi bei jedem spiel nen neuen Kopierschutz entwickeln, will garnicht wissen was das kosten würd


:-o   

Was hat das jetzt mit meiner Aussage zutun? Ich glaub du redest nur des reden willens, kann das sein?    

Du bist ja schlimmer wie ich!


----------



## El-Burro (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Würden die Preise für Spiele auf der XboX/PS3 mal humaner sein,würden die Leute auch wahrscheinlich mehr kaufen.
Ich zahl doch für ein SPiel wie Mirror's Edge nicht 70€, wenn ich das in par Stunden durchgespielt habe und es dort nicht mal n Multiplayer Modus gibt.
Für die Zeit kannste auch in nen Puff gehen zum gleichen Preis.
Komischerweise steigt die Verkaufsrate von Spielen immer dann, wenn sie als Platinum - Editionen oder aber im Angebot eines ladens rumliegen, denn für 30-40€ ist jeder wohl bereit sich sein gewünschtes Spiel zu kaufen.
mfg
bart


----------



## mrpink246 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

lol... ich geb dem teil 1 woche dann is es gecrackt...


----------



## RonTaboga (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Rabowke am 26.06.2009 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> fireblader am 26.06.2009 21:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Anno1404 noch nicht gecracked wurde liegt einfach daran, das das Spiel ausserhalb von Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich weder besonders erfolgreich, noch besonders bekannt oder gefragt ist und sich bis dato eben noch keine der "prominenten" Profi-Releasegroups drauf gestürzt hat. Tages ist ja auch nichts neues.

Dieser Umstand ist natürlich für die Anno Entwickler ein grosser Vorteil da es noch Tage dauern kann, bis ein funktionierender Crack erscheint.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

ist es ausserhalb des deutschsprachigem raum überhaupt erschienen?


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ist es ausserhalb des deutschsprachigem raum überhaupt erschienen?


Hab mal gesucht:
http://funlandgames.com.au/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_18&products_id=1161
Zumindest gibt es eine englische Version.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 27.06.2009 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 17:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



80$


----------



## Memphis11 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterSmith am 27.06.2009 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, 79.95


----------



## RonTaboga (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterSmith am 27.06.2009 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Seite kommt aus Australien


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterSmith am 27.06.2009 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Husky, hast du dir mal die Mühe gemacht und auf die URL geschaut? Sicherlich nicht.
.com.au = Australien.

Die haben zwar auch den Dollar, allerdings den australischen Dollar. AUD, wird aber auch mit $ gekennzeichnet.

AUD in EUR ist ~1:1,79

Natürlich gibt es Anno auf Englisch & es wurde sogar zeitgleich in die Läden gebracht.
Eine gute & günstige Seite für Medien aller Art ist & bleibt: play.com

Hier der Link zu Anno 1404.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Ich hab noch diese Aussage hier gefunden:


> Anno 1404 (US name is Dawn of Discovery)


Keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt.
Zum vorherigen Link. Möglicherweise Pre-Order, aber auch dazu: Kein Plan.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Rabowke am 27.06.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.06.2009 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö, soviel mühe mach ich mir bei der wärme nicht

Anno auf englisch? ich könnte wetten das das in Amiland nen ladenhüter ist, die fassen wohl freiwillig keine deutschen spiele an


----------



## Stephan14 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

hoffentlich wirds was! raubkopierer sind scheiße 
und die ausreden von denen sind einfach nur 
lächerlich...


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Stephan14 am 27.06.2009 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich wirds was! raubkopierer sind scheiße
> und die ausreden von denen sind einfach nur
> lächerlich...



Äußerst qualifizierte Meinung   

Wenn deine Eltern dir genug Kohle für Original Spiele geben, dann sei froh, aber deine unterirdischen Pauschalurteile kannst du dir echt sparen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Stephan14 am 27.06.2009 23:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche unterirdischen Pauschalurteile?

Es ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, das Schwarzkopiererei bei einigen, auch bei mir, kein gutes Image hat - was an einer Raubkopie nicht Scheisse sein soll entzieht sich ebenso meiner Erkenntnis, trägt sie doch dazu bei, das wir ehrliche Käufer mit rigorosen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen "belohnt" werden.  

Raubkopien sind Scheisse.


----------



## Boesor (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Äußerst qualifizierte Meinung
> 
> Wenn deine Eltern dir genug Kohle für Original Spiele geben, dann sei froh, aber deine unterirdischen Pauschalurteile kannst du dir echt sparen.



jaja, wir wissens ja, Raubkopien werden immer nur aus der Not heraus unter größten Gewissensbissen von nicht zu kriminalisierenden armen Leuten genutzt.

Zumindest bei dir ist es ja kein Pauschalurteil, dazu hast du ja schon zuviel von dir hier im Forum preisgegeben.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 28.06.2009 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 09:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er hat ja geschrieben Raubkopierer sind Scheisse und hat es eben auf die Menschen die das praktizieren bezogen und nicht nur auf das Raubkopien selbst.

Dazu lässt seine Ausdrucksweise auf sein Alter und damit auf eine geistige Unreife schliessen. Denn jeder der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat, (und wir haben ja schon zur Genüge hier drüber diskutiert) weiss ja das es zwar keine richtigen Ausreden gibt welche Raubkopien rechtfertigen und den "Täter" entschuldigen, aber durchaus welche die nachvollziehbar sind und zumindest bei einigen auf eingeschränktes Verständniss stoßen.

Aber das Raubkopien unvorteilhaft für das Gamer Hobby sind ist ne Tatsache das stimmt und daran gibt es auch nichts zu rütteln.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Boesor am 28.06.2009 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, wir wissens ja, Raubkopien werden immer nur aus der Not heraus unter größten Gewissensbissen von nicht zu kriminalisierenden armen Leuten genutzt.



Das habe ich nie behauptet. Ich habe immer geschrieben, das ich private Raubkopien aus gewissen Gründen (Armut etc.) nachvollziehen kann und es den Leuten die es tun nicht verübeln kann und diese nicht kriminalisieren möchte. 

Die Tatsache, dass Raubkopien quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten betrieben werden ist auch mir klar, und das geht mir eben gehörigst auf den Senkel.


----------



## HanFred (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu lässt seine Ausdrucksweise auf sein Alter und damit auf eine geistige Unreife schliessen.


bist du mir böse, wenn ich zugebe, dass ich zwar genau denselben gedanken hatte, allerdings gleich noch ein zweites mal, als ich deine reaktion darauf gelesen habe?  
entschuldige, aber auf so etwas überhaupt einzugehen, wäre mir zu blöd gewesen.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				HanFred am 28.06.2009 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich konnts einfach nicht lassen, irgendwie hat mich die Ausdrucksform von dem Kerl aufgeregt


----------



## HanFred (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnts einfach nicht lassen, irgendwie hat mich die Ausdrucksform von dem Kerl aufgeregt


und ich konnt's einfach nicht fassen, dass jemand auf diesen äusserst schwachen provokationsversuch anspringt.


----------



## Gerry (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> mal so gesagt
> Cracker sind meist fähiger als die Programmierer des Kopierschutzes



Aus welcher Szene du kommst, das wissen die meisten User inzwischen. 
Wenigstens drückst du dich inzwischen vorsichtiger aus...


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Gerry am 28.06.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.06.2009 22:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was will der?

Jedenfalls jeder der hier als schüler computerzugang gehabt hat der wird auch raubkopien gehabt haben, einige vergessen das aber sehr gerne und poltern jetzt rum, und viele dieser sind jetzt Originalkäufer

die Tauschbörsen früher nannte man übrigens Deutsche Post und Schulhof, die konnte man aber nicht verklagen   Dafür gabs jetzt schon so schlaue ideen das provider doch ihren traffic filtern sollen nach kopien was technisch garnicht geht


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.06.2009 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> die Tauschbörsen früher nannte man übrigens Deutsche Post und Schulhof, die konnte man aber nicht verklagen   Dafür gabs jetzt schon so schlaue ideen das provider doch ihren traffic filtern sollen nach kopien was technisch garnicht geht


Wenigstens hatten die Szene damals noch eigene Intros, die teilweise besser waren als das Spiel selber 

Bin jetzt echt nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Ich nehme an, das ist heutzutage nicht mehr Mode, oder?


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				McDrake am 28.06.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 28.06.2009 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damals gab es für den Amiga ein Spiel das war meine ich der Flugsim. F18/A Interceptor von EA da war das Intro der Crackergroup mit einer richtig guten Musik versehen die liess so einige Game-Musikstücke  richtig blass aussehen


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Intros, doch gibts schon, aber die haben sich irgendwann mitte der 90er von den Cracker gruppen abgespalten und machen jetzt eigene dinge


----------



## MrBigX (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 28.06.2009 10:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann das genau so nachvollziehbar wie Du nachvollziehen kannst, dass ich einen Porsche klaue, weil ich ihn mir nicht leisten kann.


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MrBigX am 28.06.2009 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 10:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei einem Porsche klaust du aber einen gegenstand, bei einer raubkopie duplizierst du diesen du nimmst also keinem was direkt weg


----------



## bernder (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Eine akkurate Preisgestaltung verbunden mit einem MP-Modus würde wohlmöglich den ganzen Terz ersparren.

Wenn man bei STEAM im Store nach neuen Produkten asschau hält kosten diese im Normalfall ~45€.

Wenn ich bei einem Key Store Händler das gleiche Produkt für ungefähr 15€ sehe bin ich schon etwas stutzig. (STEAM-Key)

Mir erschliessen sich die Gründe für diesen Unterschied nicht.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MrBigX am 28.06.2009 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 10:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herr lass bitte Hirn vom Himmel regnen!   

Mein Lieblingsbeispiel    Sinnlos und völlig unpassend.   

Wie oft wollen die Leute eigentlich dieses Porsche Beispiel noch bringen.  
Nehmt wenigstens andere Marken wie Lexus oder Aston Martin wenn ihr es nicht lassen könnt


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft wollen die Leute eigentlich dieses Porsche Beispiel noch bringen.
> Nehmt wenigstens andere Marken wie Lexus oder Aston Martin wenn ihr es nicht lassen könnt




Ok.
Wie soll denn eine Firma ein neues, umweltfreundliches Auto entwickelt, wenn es möglich wäre, so ein Auto zu Hause zu kopieren? 
Wie könnte man dann die Kosten für so eine grosse Entwicklung reinholen?

Ok, auch eine rein rhetorische Frage, ich weiss.


----------



## MrBigX (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 28.06.2009 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porsche is massentauglich. Mehr oder weniger. Meine Güte, dann ersetze Porsche mit Auto, trifft in meinem Fall so oder so zu.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Herr lass bitte Hirn vom Himmel regnen!
> 
> Mein Lieblingsbeispiel    Sinnlos und völlig unpassend.


Achte mal ein wenig auf deine Wortwahl.
Phrasen wie "bitte Hirn vom Himmel" etc. muss nicht sein, vorallem weil du dich auch nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckerst mit deinen Beiträgen. 

Das Beispiel "Porsche klauen" soll nicht den Akt des Diebstahls an sich thematisieren, denn der greift wie ihr selber schon meintet nicht, sondern vielmehr die Überlegung die daraus resultiert.

Nämlich: wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, muss ich eben darauf verzichten.
Das ist die logische Schlussfolgerung daraus.


----------



## Postal-Dude (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				fireblader am 26.06.2009 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> JEder Kopierschutz und jede verschlüßelung kann umgangen bzw. geknackt werden. ...




# !


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				McDrake am 28.06.2009 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 28.06.2009 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damit hättest du eine technologie die jede wirtschaft unnütz macht


----------



## Gerry (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.06.2009 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> bei einem Porsche klaust du aber einen gegenstand, bei einer raubkopie duplizierst du diesen du nimmst also keinem was direkt weg



Ja, du und deinesgleichen, ihr macht es euch einfach.
"Hätten wir sowieso nicht gekauft." 
"Wir würden gar nicht zocken, wenn man für dieses Hobby - außerhalb der Hardware - Geld aufbringen müsste."
"Die bösen Publisher verdienen Geld genug."
"Wären die Spiele günstiger ... würden die Publisher nicht so einschränkende KS-Maßnahmen ergeifen."

Immer das gleiche oberflächliche "Raub"kopier-Gesülze!

Wirf mal einen Blick ins UrhG, HackePeter.


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.06.2009 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> damit hättest du eine technologie die jede wirtschaft unnütz macht



Und weils beim digitalen Medien (Film, Software, Musik) machbar ist, ist jene Wirtschaft also unnütz?


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				McDrake am 29.06.2009 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 29.06.2009 00:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Medien und Autos sind doch überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. 
Kopiert man 10 mal das Auto, braucht man sich nie mehr eins zu kaufen.
Kopiert man 10 mal ein Spiel....


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 29.06.2009 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Medien und Autos sind doch überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.


Warum nicht? Eine Behauptung, mehr nicht.  



			
				MisterSmith am 29.06.2009 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Kopiert man 10 mal das Auto, braucht man sich nie mehr eins zu kaufen.
> Kopiert man 10 mal ein Spiel....


Ahh, da liegt der Hund begraben. Man kann also Erzeugnisse der Unterhaltungsindustrie kinderleicht kopieren / sich anderweitig besorgen, also sind sie es nicht wert, gekauft zu werden, habe ich deine Worte hiermit richtig interpretiert?


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 29.06.2009 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterSmith am 29.06.2009 01:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ich kauf sie mir doch.  
Kopiert man 10 mal ein Spiel, hat man immer noch nur ein Spiel auf 10 Datenträgern.
Das gleiche Auto immer wieder zu kopieren würde sinn machen, das gleiche Spiel höchstens einmal als Backup.
Deswegen sind Autos und Medien nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 29.06.2009 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Kopiert man 10 mal ein Spiel, hat man immer noch nur ein Spiel auf 10 Datenträgern.
> Das gleiche Auto immer wieder zu kopieren würde sinn machen, das gleiche Spiel höchstens einmal als Backup.
> Deswegen sind Autos und Medien nicht vergleichbar.


Ich kann dir grad nicht folgen.


----------



## Bartspritze (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Steam hat doch imprinzip das gleiche... es ist nur eine Frage der zeit, bis dies auch gecrackt ist. Softwaretechnische lösungen haben immer nen harken.
Hardwaretechnische auch, aber diese sind viel schwerer zu umgehen.

Die Zukunft sieht vor (frühestens mit USB3.0), das USB-Sticks die neuen Datenträger werden. Diese lassen sich auch Hardwaretechnisch entsprechend vor kopien schützen.

Allerdings frage ich mich:
Wenn ich mir etwas kaufte, darf ich mir dann keine Sicherungskopie machen?
Wie oft zerkratzt denn sunne CD?
Nach jahren ist sie auch unbrauchbar... ersetzt mit der hersteller diese?
>> NEIN =(


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Bartspritze am 29.06.2009 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings frage ich mich:
> Wenn ich mir etwas kaufte, darf ich mir dann keine Sicherungskopie machen?
> Wie oft zerkratzt denn sunne CD?
> Nach jahren ist sie auch unbrauchbar... ersetzt mit der hersteller diese?
> >> NEIN =(


Nach Jahren ist auch ein Auto schrottreif, da man es täglich gefahren ist. Es nutzt sich ab.
Willst du von deinem Auto ne Sicherungskopie machen, damit die Kiste wieder halbwegs neu ist?


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 29.06.2009 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterSmith am 29.06.2009 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


McDrake: "Wie soll denn eine Firma ein neues, umweltfreundliches Auto entwickelt, wenn es möglich wäre, so ein Auto zu Hause zu kopieren?"
Huskyboy:"damit hättest du eine technologie die jede wirtschaft unnütz macht"
McDrake:"Und weils beim digitalen Medien (Film, Software, Musik) machbar ist, ist jene Wirtschaft also unnütz?"
Meine Antwort bezog sich auf den letzten Satz von McDrake dieser Diskussion.


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 29.06.2009 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich kauf sie mir doch.
> Kopiert man 10 mal ein Spiel, hat man immer noch nur ein Spiel auf 10 Datenträgern.
> Das gleiche Auto immer wieder zu kopieren würde sinn machen, das gleiche Spiel höchstens einmal als Backup.
> Deswegen sind Autos und Medien nicht vergleichbar.



Es geht mir darum zu zeigen, dass es sich bei den Einnahmen durch verkaufte Spiele um Investitionen in Zukünftige Projekte handelt. Wenn die Verkaufszahlen/Einnahmen "dank" zu vielen Kopien ausblieben, kommen keine weiteren Produkte mehr auf den Markt. 
Das ist bei jedem Produkt so. Nur ist das bei digitalen Medien eben sehr leicht, eine Kopie zu bewerkstelligen.
Eine Junge Band zum Beispiel, hat auch noch keine Einnahmen generiert. Sie werden aber mit den Geldern, die grosse Bands den Musikfirmen einspielen, im Prinzip gesponsert.
Das selbe im Film- und Gamebusiness.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				McDrake am 29.06.2009 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Junge Band zum Beispiel, hat auch noch keine Einnahmen generiert. Sie werden aber mit den Geldern, die grosse Bands den Musikfirmen einspielen, im Prinzip gesponsert.
> Das selbe im Film- und Gamebusiness.




eine junge band bekommt (wenn sie nicht gerade retorte sind) überhaupt keinen plattenvertrag, erst wenn sie selbst eine bestimmte größte haben (oder man einen gegenhype zu nem Hype sucht)

Teilweise müssen die sogar die kosten ihrer ersten single selbst tragen und das Label übernimmt wenn überhaupt nur videodreh und vertrieb.. quasi als test

die meisten bands haben schon probleme bei einem indi label nen vertrag zu bekommen und die finanzieren sich über masse

gutes beispiel ist hier z.b. Silbermond, die hatten glück und kamen irgendwie dazu vorgruppe bei den Puhdys zu spielen, und bei so nem Radiosender festival, dazu hatten die vorher kleine erfolge bei regionalen wettbewerben, Sat1 pushte die dann noch mit ner Dokusoap

Erst dann bekamen die überhaupt ihren Plattenvertrag, die Plattenfirma plazierte die dann als Vorband bei Jeanette Biedermann etc, erst da find die plattenfirma überhaupt an geld zu bezahlen weil man sah das man das wieder reinkommt

das mit dem "die großen refinanzieren kleine" ist lange vorbei, eine band die sich nicht selbst refinanziert bekommt nicht mal nen vertrag

Das war z.b. bei Juli nicht anders, die hatten zwar einen Verlagsvertrag bei Emi, das bedeutet aber nur das die den vertrieb übernehmen (und einen großteil des gewinnes abzwacken), genauso bei Silbermond da kamen die plattenfirmen auch erst angewackelt als die Bands schon bekannt waren


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.06.2009 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ....


Das ganze ging um das Statement von MisterSmith, dass bei einer Kopie, die man weiter gibt kein Schaden entstehen würde. 
Hier geht es im um geistiges Eigentum/Arbeit (wurde hier schon mal erwähnt?).
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es im Buchsektor auch bald zu solchen Diskussionen kommen wird, da digitale Bücher im Vormarsch sind.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				McDrake am 29.06.2009 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 29.06.2009 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die diskussion gibts da schon, vorreiter ist der Axel Springer verlag (ja genau die die aus facebook, und studiVZ bilder klauen) die für mehr "copyrightschutz" für verläge eintreten


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.06.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> die für mehr "copyrightschutz" für verläge eintreten


Eben... geistiges schaffen soll auch belohnt und geschützt werden. 
Ich hab da keine Probleme damit. 
Ich hätt da eher ein Problem, wenn ich von nem Lieblingsautor nix mehr zu lesen bekomme, weil es sich für ihn nicht lohnt Bücher zu schreiben


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

bücher am PC lesen ist gelinde gesagt scheisse und augenfeindlich

Zeitungen aber werden ein Problem kriegen weil deren vorgekaute infos keiner mehr will

wie soll das system eigentlich funktionieren

sagen wir das spiel "Dirndeljäger 3" hat diesen schutz, jetzt kauft Kunde X bei mir das Spiel, woher Soll die Firma die "Dirndeljäger 3" produziert hat wissen das ich eines verkauft habe?
Muss ich als Händler dann da anrufen und denen sagen "ich hab das spiel mit der registriernummer XXX86789XX6 verkauft bitte freischalten?"

"Wenn ja, können die ihren kram alleine verkaufen, die mehrarbeit tu ich mir sicher nicht an


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.06.2009 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> bücher am PC lesen ist gelinde gesagt scheisse und augenfeindlich


Das ist eine Frage der Zeit, bis die elektronischen Bücher (Kindle) so gut sind wie normale Bücher. 
Hat aber auch wieder nix mit dem Thema zu tun.
Wer, bzw womit bezahlt man Leute, die geistige Arbeit vollbringen?


----------



## MrBigX (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.06.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 29.06.2009 18:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was?


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				McDrake am 29.06.2009 18:22
Das ganze ging um das Statement von MisterSmith schrieb:
			
		

> Häh??
> Wo habe ich das geschrieben?
> Ich bezog mich auf deinen Vergleich zwischen Autos und Medien, das der so nicht funktioniert!


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 29.06.2009 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo habe ich das geschrieben?
> Ich bezog mich auf deinen Vergleich zwischen Autos und Medien, das der so nicht funktioniert!


Oops, sorry, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden.
Es stimmt, es gibt keinen Schaden. Aber eben auch keinen Gewinn. Und unsere Gesellschaft ist leider noch nicht so weit, dass jemand unentgeltlich arbeiten kann. DAS wäre natürlich die schönste Vorstellung (siehe Startrek)


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				McDrake am 29.06.2009 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Oops, sorry, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden.


Kein Problem.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Wenn sich dadurch dann kein Kopierschutztreiber mehr ins System "frisst", man keine Online-Aktivierungen/Account mehr braucht und die Anzahl der Installationen nicht mehr limitiert wird, dann her damit


----------



## Vordack (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Arsos am 24.06.2009 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt richtiggut...ich denke 5-6 Tage wird das Ding halten und dann wirds die ersten Cracks  geben...Die Frage ist, ob sich die Entwicklungszeit lohnt. Vielleicht sollten sich die Hersteller eher der Qualität der Spiele widmen
> 
> Im Endeffekt wirds wieder ne Strafe für Käufer werden



So ähnlich waren auch meine Gedanken, aber daß ist ja ein ziemlicher Erfolg für die Spielebranche wenn Spiele nicht schon vor Release auf Warez Seiten sind. Das es Games immer gecrackt geben wird ist klar, nur eben nicht zum Release, das wäre schon gut.


----------



## louplex (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.06.2009 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 28.06.2009 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir also ein Duplikat zulege, schade ich damit nicht dem jeweiligen Hersteller und nehme ihm nichts weg?
Frag mal in der Industrie allgemein rum, was die von chinesischen Duplikaten und Plagiaten halten...

Das Argument zieht einfach in keinster Weise und ist auch nicht durch die Tatsache zu beschönigen, dass nichts "handfestes" den Besitzer wechselt.
Vergleich es am Besten mit Falschgeld. Ich nehme auch niemanden "direkt" etwas weg, wenn ich mir zu Hause falsche Banknoten ausdrucke. Über die Fragwürdigkeit, Illegalität und den verursachbaren Schaden dieser Methode müssen wir hoffentlich aber nicht diskutieren.
Die Frage ist jetzt: Gibt es einen moralischen Unterschied zwischen Geldfälschen und Raubkopieren?


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

nein aber einem praktischen, mit dem gefälschten banknoten gehst du einkaufen, da diese nichts wert sind ist das wie Diebstahl..

mit Illegalen kopien bezahlt man keine anderen Waren


----------



## louplex (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> nein aber einem praktischen, mit dem gefälschten banknoten gehst du einkaufen, da diese nichts wert sind ist das wie Diebstahl..
> 
> mit Illegalen kopien bezahlt man keine anderen Waren



Und wenn du dir von den gefälschten Banknoten ein PC Spiel kaufst?
Das ist doch dann eigentlich genauso wie eine Raubkopie oder nicht?


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 01.07.2009 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 00:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lade Dir illegal ein Spiel runter und schicke dann 40 Euro in gefälschten Banknoten an den Hersteller. Zwei negative negieren sich laut Mathematik


----------



## McDrake (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> mit Illegalen kopien bezahlt man keine anderen Waren


Ich werf die Frage aber gern nochmals in die Runde:
Wie soll man geistige Arbeit schützen?
Wird ja hier von vielen als nicht schützenswert befunden.
Bzw es die wird hier so dargestellt, als ob sie keinen Wert hätte.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				McDrake am 01.07.2009 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 00:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diesen Einwand hab ich auch schon in zig Diskussionen zu diesem Thema geschrieben und er wurde immer ignoriert.

Leute, die gg. die "content mafia" wettern verstehen einfach nicht, dass man das Geld nicht nur zur Nutzung bezahlt, sondern auch die massive Vorfinanzierung.

Irgendwie verstehen die Leute nicht, dass ein Spiel über Jahre hinweg programmiert und entwickelt wird & diese anfallenden Kosten im Verkaufspreis enthalten sind.

Entweder verstehen die Leute diesen Zusammenhang nicht, oder er wird einfach ausgeblendet weil er nicht in die Diskussion passt, wie z.B. der arme Hartz IV Empfänger [...].


----------



## louplex (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Das ganze Problem an der Sache ist, dass ein digitales Konsumgut für viele Menschen (in erster Linie für Deutsche) keinen Wertgegenstand darstellt.

Daher auch diese Argumentation, dass eine illegale Kopie ja etwas anderes sei als die Ware direkt im Laden zu klauen.
Ist es denn wirklich etwas anderes?
Das Argument lautet ja "bei der Kopie nehme ich niemanden etwas weg."

Was ist denn der eigentliche Unterschied von einer digitalen Kopie und dem Diebstahl des jeweiligen PC-Spiels im Laden?
Was nehme ich denn dem Hersteller bei einem Ladendiebstahl mehr weg als bei einer Kopie?
Das Material. Also die DVD, das Booklet, das Cover.

Warum haben Leute Skrupel, einen Materialwert von vielleicht 2,- € im Laden zu klauen, finden es im Gegenzug aber in Ordnung oder zumindest moralisch vertretbarer, sich den eigentlichen Wert eines Computerspiels (und der ist nunmal digital) illegal zu beschaffen?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 01.07.2009 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum haben Leute Skrupel, einen Materialwert von vielleicht 2,- € im Laden zu klauen, finden es im Gegenzug aber in Ordnung oder zumindest moralisch vertretbarer, sich den eigentlichen Wert eines Computerspiels (und der ist nunmal digital) illegal zu beschaffen?


Weil der geklaute "reale" Gegenstand dann _weg_ ist, die Kopie verhindert nicht, dass das Original noch verfügbar ist.
Das Klauen einer Software durch Kopieren bemerkt man direkt nicht, weil nichts fehlt.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 01.07.2009 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Klauen einer Software durch Kopieren bemerkt man direkt nicht, weil nichts fehlt.



Der Hersteller nur die Einnahmen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Vordack am 01.07.2009 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 01.07.2009 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies meinen Satz aufmerksamer durch.


----------



## louplex (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 01.07.2009 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> louplex am 01.07.2009 10:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie habe ich dieses Argument zu verstehen? 
Es fehlen die paar Euronen Materialwert des realen Gegenstands, der nicht mehr im Laden steht, ok.
Das nicht verfügbare Original leuchtet mir nicht so ganz ein, weil es ja bedeuten würde, dass ich durch den Ladendiebstahl dem Hersteller die Möglichkeit nehme, ein neues Original jemand anderem zu verkaufen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass da unter Warenmangel gelitten wird. Wer ein Original haben will, bekommt auch eins.

Nochmal: Der Wert eines digitalen Konsumgutes liegt nicht im Material!

Sehr wohl bemerkt man das Klauen durch Kopieren einer Software direkt. Es fehlt etwas: Der Erlös eines verkauften Exemplares.
Und bitte jetzt nicht das Pseudoargument bringen, dass nicht jede Kopie gleichzeitig ein nicht verkauftes Original ist, denn darum geht es nicht.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 01.07.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 01.07.2009 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab' nur den Teil mit einer möglichen Antwort versehen, den ich oben zitiert habe: Wieso haben Leute bei dem einen Skrupel, beim anderen nicht.



> Das nicht verfügbare Original leuchtet mir nicht so ganz ein, weil es ja bedeuten würde, dass ich durch den Ladendiebstahl dem Hersteller die Möglichkeit nehme, ein neues Original jemand anderem zu verkaufen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass da unter Warenmangel gelitten wird. Wer ein Original haben will, bekommt auch eins.


Das hast du falsch verstanden. Du hast ja nach der Sicht des Diebs gefragt.
Wenn der Dieb etwas aus dem Laden stiehlt, dann ist das weg und kann nciht mehr verkauft werden. -> Skrupel, ich kann leicht erwischt werden.
Stiehlt man aber Software durch Kopieren, ist da nichts weg, weil mans vervielfältigt hat und das Original immer noch da ist. Daher scheint(!) es für den Dieb keinen Schaden zu geben. -> Merkt ja niemand unmittelbar nach oder während der Tat, kein/kaum Skrupel.

Wie gesagt und erneut, du hast nach dem gefragt, was ein Dieb sich beim Stehlen beider Sachen womöglich denken könnte...


----------



## RonTaboga (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Ich verstehe es echt nicht wie man immer noch bei Raubkopien von Diebstahl sprechen kann. Natürlich entsteht ein Schaden bei jeder Raubkopie, er liegt aber im Rahmen einer Lizenzverletzung, welche auch das Weitergeben des Contents an Freude und Familie beinhaltet. Und in diesem Zusammenhang von Diebstahl zu sprechen ist in meinen Augen hochprozentiger Blödsinn.

Aber es ist ja nur meine Meinung, ich weiss das viele hier ne andere haben und mich eh als einen von der dunklen Seite der Macht abstempeln  ...und das nur weil ich mir manchmal Single Player Spiele mit mehreren Leuten kaufe oder mir Fallout 3 DLC´s auf nen Stick kopiere  

Wenn es es für einige Moralapostel Diebstahl ist...okay...ich kann und will deren Meinung nicht ändern, aber es bleibt eine Tatsache das die Raubkopie bzw. Lizenzverletzung vom sachlichen Tatbestand und aus der juristischen Sichtweise dem Diebstahl nicht annährend gleicht.

Entschludigt und Rechtfertigt diese Tatsache die Raubkopie. Nein natürlich nicht, aber lasst doch bitte diese Diebstahl gerede sein und wehe es kommt mir wieder einer mit dem Porsche Beispiel    

Es bleibt Illegal und Falsch, ist aber kein Diebstahl. Punkt!


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

wenn du das Spiel im Laden mit gefälschten Banknoten kaufst, ist das wie Diebstahl, du nimmst die ware ja ohne zu bezahlen mit weil falschgeld kein gesetzliches zahlungsmittel ist..


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 01.07.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Es bleibt Illegal und Falsch, ist aber kein Diebstahl. Punkt!


Wayne?!

Macht es der Umstand, das du es nicht als Diebstahl im weitesten Sinne klassifizierst, weniger schlimm, sich Raubkopien zu besorgen? Das ist eine Frage, keine Unterstellung.  

Ausserdem ist es Haarspalterei. Es gibt wohl weit interessantere Themen als dieses ewige "Raubkopien sind kein Diebstahl !!eins11elf!!!"-Geschwafel.  
Das haben wir doch schon zum x-ten Mal durchgekaut.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 01.07.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 01.07.2009 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deinen Satz hab ich schon verstanden, ich wollts einfach noch mal sagen


----------



## Gerry (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Ist zwar kein Diebstahl, aber trotzdem ein Straftatbestand: §§ 106 ff. UrhG.

Die Anwälte der Rechteinhaber müssen wohl - zumindest zivilrechtlich - noch in größerem Umfang (vorerst ja nur p2p) um sich schlagen, damit vielleicht mal einige "Schwarzkopierer" aufwachen. Der Fall Earth 2150 war damals wohl der erste Rundumschlag.



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du das Spiel im Laden mit gefälschten Banknoten kaufst, ist das wie Diebstahl, du nimmst die ware ja ohne zu bezahlen mit weil falschgeld kein gesetzliches zahlungsmittel ist..



Das ist kein Diebstahl, sondern Betrug.
Nebenbei auch § 146 Abs.1 Nr.3 StGB.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

ich kaufe keine Lizenz, ich kaufe das Spiel


----------



## Gerry (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kaufe keine Lizenz, ich kaufe das Spiel



... was die Antwort wäre auf welche Feststellung? 
 

Davon abgesehen erwirbst du nur ein Nutzungsrecht. 
Nebenbei Eigentum an einer DVD-Hülle, einem Handbuch und einem CD-"Rohling", nicht aber an der Software.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Gerry am 01.07.2009 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol das kauen diese software firmen seit x jahren vor, richtiger wird das dadurch immer noch nicht, ich erwerbe das spiel kein nutzungsrecht

deswegen hab ich auch z.b. alle umtausch und gewährleistungsansprüche wie bei einem Toaster.. Ein verbuggtes spiel kannst du umtauschen, das würde nicht gehen würdest du nur ein nutzungsrecht haben


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen hab ich auch z.b. alle umtausch und gewährleistungsansprüche wie bei einem Toaster.. Ein verbuggtes spiel kannst du umtauschen, das würde nicht gehen würdest du nur ein nutzungsrecht haben


Das ist falsch.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Rabowke am 01.07.2009 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 13:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein ist es nicht, es gelten die gleichen regeln wie bei einem toaster, der händler hat die möglichkeit zur nachbesserung (schwierig, ich kann keine bugfixes programmieren) und klappt die nachbesserung nicht, umtausch, da ein anderes exemplar genau das gleiche problem hat gibts in dem fall die geld zurück methode..

würde ich Toaster verkaufen hätte ich z.b. die möglichkeit den Toaster zu reparieren, ein COmputerspiel zu reparieren ist da aber etwas schwierig

wobei man das nachbessern gleich übergehen kann als händler denn man kann es ja eh nicht

Gleiches gilt z.b. wenn das Spiel "features" wie Onlineaktivierung hat die nicht auf der Packung stehen, das ist ebenso ein produktmangel


----------



## MrBigX (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 01.07.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe es echt nicht wie man immer noch bei Raubkopien von Diebstahl sprechen kann. Natürlich entsteht ein Schaden bei jeder Raubkopie, er liegt aber im Rahmen einer Lizenzverletzung, welche auch das Weitergeben des Contents an Freude und Familie beinhaltet. Und in diesem Zusammenhang von Diebstahl zu sprechen ist in meinen Augen hochprozentiger Blödsinn.
> 
> Aber es ist ja nur meine Meinung, ich weiss das viele hier ne andere haben und mich eh als einen von der dunklen Seite der Macht abstempeln  ...und das nur weil ich mir manchmal Single Player Spiele mit mehreren Leuten kaufe oder mir Fallout 3 DLC´s auf nen Stick kopiere
> 
> ...


Das Porsche Beispiel: Beim Porsche klaut man mit einem Diebstahl die Materialkosten und bringt den Erzeuger um die Löhne der Arbeiter, die das Ding produziert haben, und die Entwicklungskosten.
Bei einem Spiel bringt man den Erzeuger mit einer Kopie um die Entwickllungskosten und die Löhne der Programmierer.

Der einzige Unterschied ist der Materialwert und der ist bei einem Porsche relativ unbedeutend.
Das selbe trifft im Übrigen auf das Spiel im Laden zu.

Also, wo liegt der große Unterschied?

(Jaja, rechtlich gesehen, rechtlich gesehen ist vieles.)


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 01.07.2009 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Schlussfolgerung ist falsch.
Du beziehst dich auf die Gewährleistung beim 'Kauf'. Du gehst ein Rechtsgeschäft mit dem Händler ein, der dann 'nachbessern'  oder 'wandeln' muss.

Trotzdem erwirbst du kein Eigentum an der Software, also an den Daten die auf dem Datenträger sind. Du erwirbst ein Nutzungsrecht dieser Software.

Bitte keine Dinge verwechseln, mischen und anschließend falsche Rückschlüsse ziehen.

Du solltest dir mal die Definitionen von Gewährleistung, Nutzungsrecht Software sowie Kaufvertrag durchlesen.

Vllt. wird dir jetzt einiges klarer ...


----------



## Gerry (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Ja, HackePeter/Huskyboy, ich weiß, du lebst in deiner eigenen Welt. 
Soll ich den anderen Beteiligten mal erläutern wie du dich in den einschlägigen Foren nennst und weshalb du - ob Tag pder Nacht - so viel Zeit hast? 

Stichwort "geistige Schöpfung" -> Blick ins UrhG.
Man erwirbt an einer Software kein Eigentum.

Zu deinem "tollen Gegenargument" Kauf-/Gewährleistungsrecht:
Auf Kaufverträge über Software finden die Vorschriften über den Sachkauf Anwendung:
Vertragsgegenstand Datenträger: § 433 BGB 
Bei einem legalen Download: Über § 453 BGB

Noch Fragen?


----------



## louplex (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 01.07.2009 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch.
Den Toaster kannst du auseinander nehmen und die Einzelteile auf dem Flohmarkt verkaufen, du hast den Toaster gekauft, er ist dein Eigentum, du kannst damit tun und lassen, was du willst.

Mach das mal mit dem Quellcode auf DVDs und verkauf ein paar gescriptete Zeilen, dann hast du ziemlich schnell eine Klage am Hals...

Es gibt also sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen Toastern und Software.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Vordack am 01.07.2009 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 01.07.2009 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, hast du nicht.


----------



## louplex (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 01.07.2009 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 01.07.2009 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube er meinte das richtige, hat nur die falsche Grammatik benutzt. Es müsste heissen "DEM Hersteller nur die Einnahmen..."


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Rabowke am 01.07.2009 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem erwirbst du kein Eigentum an der Software, also an den Daten die auf dem Datenträger sind. Du erwirbst ein Nutzungsrecht dieser Software.



du erwirbst aber defintiv mehr als eine nutzungsLizenz, du erwirbst eine bewegliche sache für die die selben ansprüche wie für das beispiel den toaster gelten, software hat nur einige dinge mehr, z.b. das du sie nicht rückentwickeln darfst, im gegenzug, wenn der toaster ein patentgeschütztes "nicht anbrenn" dings hat darfste das ja auch nicht einfach nachbauen

btw bei nem spiel kann ich auch Hülle, Datenträger und Handbuch einzelnd verkaufen


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 01.07.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 01.07.2009 14:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte sein   

Miffi, und das "direkt" in Deinem Satz habe ich auch mitgelesen...

edit: Ach ja Miffi, wenn EA am Wochenende vor dem Release von Sims3 hört daß schon XXX Exemplare durch Tauschbörsen runtergeladen sind, dann merken sie den Verlust zwar noch nciht direkt, wissen aber sehr wohl daß er vorhanden ist.

Wenn du dich auf irgendetwas anderes als meinen zitierten Satz beziehst, ich habe mich nur auf den bezogen


----------



## louplex (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 01.07.2009 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das steht auch nicht im Widerspruch zu dem, was du zitiert hast.

"Trotzdem erwirbst du kein Eigentum an der Software, also an den Daten die auf dem Datenträger sind. Du erwirbst ein Nutzungsrecht dieser Software."

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Es ging hier nie um den Materialwert, immer nur darum, dass so viele Menschen leider den Wert digitaler Waren nicht sehen/akzeptieren/respektieren können.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> btw bei nem spiel kann ich auch Hülle, Datenträger und Handbuch einzelnd verkaufen


Allein an dem Satz merke ich, dass du das Thema nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Rabowke am 01.07.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 14:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Husky, DAS sind ja auch Dinge die dem Spiel beiliegen, die Du quasi erwirbst wenn du das Spiel in der Packung kaufst. Alle "festen" Dinge inkl. der CD/DVD sind Deine, die Diskussion geht ja eher um die Bits und Bytes auf der CD die man nicht anfassen kann.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 01.07.2009 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
> Es ging hier nie um den Materialwert, immer nur darum, dass so viele Menschen leider den Wert digitaler Waren nicht sehen/akzeptieren/respektieren können.


Ebend.
Es ist uns ja wohl allen klar, dass der Materielle Wert eines Spiels sehr gering ist.
Aber die Arbeit die dahintersteckt ist das, was man bei Spielen bezahlt.
Wenn duzende (hunderte) von Leuten über Monate und Jahre an einem Spiel sitzen, dann wollen die auch bezahlt werden.
Wer das nicht einsieht und akzeptiert, der solls einfach lassen.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Vordack am 01.07.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 01.07.2009 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ändert nichts daran das du deutlich mehr als nur eine polelige nutzungslizenz erwirbst, du erwirbst das spiel selbst

das du es nicht zurückentwickeln darfs um damit dann die möglichkeit zu schaffen programmteile für andere dinge zu nutzen ist natürlich klar..

wäre das nämlich wirklich so das du nur eine nutzungslizenz erwerben würdest könnten die hersteller die problemlos widerrufen, der gewährleistungsanspruch wär nicht vorhanden etc..


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ändert nichts daran das du deutlich mehr als nur eine polelige nutzungslizenz erwirbst, du erwirbst das spiel selbst


Verstehst du das nicht?
Du erwirbst eben nicht das Spiel selbst, sondern lediglich das Nutzungsrecht für das Spiel.
Punkt. 

Handbuch, Verpackung, Datenträger und ähnliche Goodies gehen wiederum in dein *Eigentum* über.

Das ist die aktuelle Rechtslage ... deal with it.

Ich empfehle dir nochmal die Definition von Software etc.pp. zu studieren und einmal in Ruhe darüber nachzudenken.

Ich hab bei dir immer mehr den Eindruck, dass es auf Teufel komm raus nicht möglich ist, dass du Fehler deinerseits eingestehst und einfach mal Dinge akzeptierst, so wie sie sind.

Das ewige rumdiskutieren bringt einfach nichts, denn dadurch werden deine Äußerungen nicht richtiger ... maximal verliert dein Diskussionspartner das Interesse an der Diskussion.


----------



## louplex (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 01.07.2009 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit wann hat man denn bei dem Erwerb von Nutzungslizenzen keinen Gewährleistungsanspruch, Garantie o.ä.?
Du erwirbst die Nutzungslizenz an der Software, die "Hardware" ist dein Eigentum.
Allerdings frage ich mich, wie oft man dir das noch schreiben soll...


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

dann erklär mir mal wie du ein spiel aufgrund eines kopierschutzes der nicht auf der packung erwähnt wird umtauschen willst wenn du nur eine "nutzungslizenz" hast

da greift die gewährleistung nicht

du erwirbst ein Sachgut, deswegen greift das ja erst überhaupt

Frag mal bei deinem örtlichen verbraucherschutz nach, die erklären dir das schon

komischerweise machen vertriebe auch weniger mucken beim umtausch als z.b. der saturn oder gamestop, da musste teilweise ziemlich heftig diskutieren, dem vertrieb gibts einfach nen paket retoure und dann ist da die sache gegessen

Wenn ein kunde kommt und sagt "das läuft nicht obwohl ich die mindestanforderungen erfülle" oder mir sagt "Das teil hat nen Bahkopierschutz" und auf der packung steht nichts drauf, oder mir der Kunde sagt "Das spiel hat bugs" glaub ich dem das erstmal und nehm das zurück, und er kriegt sein geld wieder oder nen anderes spiel.. ich weiss nicht wo einige läden da das problem sehen, wenn der selbe kunde natürlich 3x am tag kommt..

aber mal zurück zum thema

wie soll das funktionieren?

Ich verkauf Spiel Y, woher soll der hersteller dann wissen das ich das Verkauft habe, sprich ich müsste mir irgendeine seriennumer notieren, dann dem händler melden das ich das spiel verkauft habe oder wie?


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> dann erklär mir mal wie du ein spiel aufgrund eines kopierschutzes der nicht auf der packung erwähnt wird umtauschen willst wenn du nur eine "nutzungslizenz" hast


Verschwiegene Eigenheit des Produkts was du kaufst?



> da greift die gewährleistung nicht


Äh, sehr gut Cpt. Obvious ... das hat aber auch noch nie jemand hier behauptet.



> du erwirbst ein Sachgut, deswegen greift das ja erst überhaupt


Was greift dann erst überhaupt? Natürlich hast du das Recht auf ein mangelfreies Produkt beim Erwerb der Nutzungsrechte der Software, warum auch nicht?

Das hat aber nichts damit zutun, dass wie du der Meinung bist, das komplette Spiel in dein Eigentum übergeht.

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zutun.



> Frag mal bei deinem örtlichen verbraucherschutz nach, die erklären dir das schon


 



> komischerweise machen vertriebe auch weniger mucken beim umtausch als z.b. der saturn oder gamestop, da musste teilweise ziemlich heftig diskutieren, dem vertrieb gibts einfach nen paket retoure und dann ist da die sache gegessen


Was hat das jetzt bitte mit dem eigentlichen Thema zutun? Überhaupt nichts.
Langsam wirds wirklich lächerlich wie du hier 'diskutierst'. Was hat bitte der "Vertrieb" ( was auch immer das nach deiner Definition sein soll ) mit dem Händler zutun und wie sich das im Rückgaberecht wiederspiegelt?

Bleib doch bei ein oder zwei Diskussionsthemen, du verhederst dich andauernd mit bestimmten Dingen und kommst von A nach B nach C nach [...]


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Nochmal für dich

Der Hersteller behauptet munter das du nur eine Nutzungslizenz erwirbst, sprich die hast du, das spiel selbst bekommst du nur dabei weil der hersteller kulant ist, der könnte auch sagen "sie zu wo du das spiel herbekommst du hast ja nur die nutzungslizenz gekauft" folglich würde die gewährleistung sich nur auf die nutzungslizenz beziehen, und die ist nichts greifbares da die ja nicht mit einem datenträger gekoppelt sein muss

sprich du könntest die nutzunglizenz zurückgeben wenn sie fehlerhaft wär, das spiel aber nicht, das haste ja nicht erworben sondern nur die nutzungslizenz

Microsoft verkauft z.b. auch Lizenzen ohne Datenträger, da kaufst du wirklich nur die lizenz, ist z.b. für große firmen einfacher, die kaufen wirklich nur 100 lizenzen, und installieren dann überall die eine gekaufte, was ja legal ist da sie die entsprechende anzahl an lizenzen haben, das trifft nur auf spiele nicht zu, denn Microsoft weisst beim Lizenzkauf darauf hin das man eben NUR die lizenz kauft, nicht die software

tun hersteller nicht, jedenfalls stand das bisher auf keiner packung drauf


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Kürzen wir es mal ab, weil es wird mir langsam wirklich zu anstrengend gg. eine Wand zu reden.

Wikipedia zum Thema Software & Lizenzen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software#Lizenzmodelle

Wikipedia zum Thema Kaufvertrag:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaufvertrag

Wikipedia zum Thema Gewährleistung:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gew%C3%A4hrleistung

Wenn du alle Artikel aufmerksam durchliest ... dann wirst du erkennen das deine Aussagen einfach falsch sind.

Viel Spass beim Lesen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Vordack am 01.07.2009 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> louplex am 01.07.2009 14:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was aber überhaupt nichts damit zu tun hat, was sich der Dieb denkt, wenn er was reales klaut oder irgendwas kopiert.

Ich mein, ich kann auch irgendwo einen Satz aus dem Kontext reissen und das dann kommentieren...
-> Nicht verstanden (oder besser vollkommen ignoriert) was die eigentliche Aussage sein soll.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



> Nutzungsrecht
> Bei der meisten Software, die zum Beispiel für PCs „gekauft“ werden kann, wird in Wirklichkeit nur ein Nutzungsrecht überlassen.


und genau das sehen verbraucherschützer und diverse juristen eben nicht so.. nur gibt es keinerlei gerichtsurteile dazu weil schlicht bisher niemand einen grund hatte dagegen zu klagen

das würde wohl passieren sobalt irgendeiner dann wirklich kommen würde "pah, kunde, verpiss dich du hast nur nen Nutzungsrecht gekauft".. Deswegen tauschen die ja trotz ihre hinweise "kein umtausch" um

aber zum Kopierschutz zurück, wie funktioniert das bitte? wenn nen Kunde jetzt Spiel Y kauft, woher soll der Hersteller wissen das er das Spiel jetzt freischalten kann für diesen kunden? Sprich ich müsste mir beim verkauf ne nummer notieren, und mich dann gleich nach dem verkauf mit dem hersteller in verbindung setzen und dem sagen "ich hab Spiel Y verkauft, mit der nummer, bitte freischalten!"


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hersteller behauptet munter das du nur eine Nutzungslizenz erwirbst, sprich die hast du, das spiel selbst bekommst du nur dabei weil der hersteller kulant ist, der könnte auch sagen "sie zu wo du das spiel herbekommst du hast ja nur die nutzungslizenz gekauft"


Richtig, das könnte der Hersteller z.B. sagen ... er liefert dir aber meistens die Software mit.
Woher du die Software schlussendlich beziehst, ist im Grunde egal wenn es dir nicht auf Grund von technischen Möglichkeiten beschränkt ist.

Eine Beschränkung ist z.B. der Kopierschutz vom Spiel, der die Benutzung nur dann erlaubt, wenn du eine bestimmte DVD im Laufwerk hast. Nämlich die, die vom Hersteller beigefügt wird.

Du redest die ganze Zeit am Thema vorbei, ich glaub langsam wirklich, du hast das Thema nicht verstanden.

Du erwirbst ein Nutzungsrecht an der Software ... dieses Nutzungsrecht erlaubt dir, die Software vollumfänglich zu benutzen, jedenfalls im Rahmen des Rechteinhabers. Wenn du auf Grund von Mängeln ( = deine Bugs / Fehler ) dazu nicht in der Lage bist, hast du ein Recht auf Nachbesserung, Wandel und eben Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt wenigstens einigermaßen verständlich.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

wir schreiben schlicht aneinander vorbei

und erklär mir lieber wie dieser "kopierschutz" funktionieren soll, so wie ich es mir denke ist das nämlich absolut untragbar,..


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> und erklär mir lieber wie dieser "kopierschutz" funktionieren soll, so wie ich es mir denke ist das nämlich absolut untragbar,..


Vllt. versteh ich dich auch nur falsch, kann ja alles sein.
Aber ich sehe im Augenblick das "Problem" mit dem Kopierschutz nicht. Vorallem nicht in Hinblick auf die eigentliche Diskussion, die wir im Augenblick führen: Nutzungsrecht <> Eigentum an Software.

Also vllt. erklärst du mir genauer, wo deine Bedenken sind und was genau "untragbar" sein soll.

Danke dir.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

ganz einfach, wenn man dem hersteller ständig mitteilen muss das man ein Spiel verkauft hat und dieser es freischalten sollte

und jede firma diesen kopierschutz benutzen sollte müsste ich nach jedem verkauften spiel zum telefon greifen damit der kunde das spiel zuhause auch gleich spielen kann und mir das nicht wieder auf die theke schmeisst


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


Ich versteh dich immer noch nicht, wirklich nicht.
Redest du jetzt vom Inhalt des Artikels ( neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz ) oder beziehst du dich immer noch auf unsere Diskussion zum Thema Erwerb von Software / Nutzungsrecht.

:-o


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Rabowke am 01.07.2009 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



von dem "neuartigen" kopierschutz

der klingt eher danach als wollte man die freischaltung auf die händler abwälzen


----------



## RonTaboga (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 01.07.2009 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 01.07.2009 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja er macht es weniger schlimm, denn es ist ja eben KEIN Diebstahl, sondern eine Lizenzverletzung bzw. unerlaubte Duplikation. Die bisher verhängten Strafen wegen Raubkopiererei beziehen sich alle eben auf die veröffentlichung bzw. den Upload des Contents, egal ob es nun bei Rapidshare oder einer Tauschbörse ist. 
Ein reiner Download hingegen wurde so weit ich weiss noch von keinem deutschen Gericht geahndet, obowhl er seit einiger Zeit ja auch theoretisch strafbar ist. Von daher ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nichtmal die juristische Lage des reinen Downloads wirklich klar.

Aber stimmt es reicht so langsam mit dem Thema bei der Hitze   

Einig werden wir uns eh nicht 100%-ig da wir eh die Sache recht unterschiedlich sehen und auch eine etwas andere Einstellung dazu haben. bzw. auch zwischen den 2 Lagern (Heiligenscheinträger) und (kritische Alternativdenker) eh niemals Einigkeit herrschen wird zu diesem Thema


----------



## Boesor (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 01.07.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> bzw. auch zwischen den 2 Lagern (Heiligenscheinträger) vernünftige Konsumenten und (kritische Alternativdenker)  schönredende Schmarotzer eh niemals Einigkeit herrschen wird zu diesem Thema



Da es dir wohl wirklich zu heiss wird passe ich mal an.


----------



## Gerry (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nutzungsrecht
> > Bei der meisten Software, die zum Beispiel für PCs „gekauft“ werden kann, wird in Wirklichkeit nur ein Nutzungsrecht überlassen.
> 
> 
> *und genau das sehen verbraucherschützer[ und diverse juristen eben nicht so*.. nur gibt es keinerlei gerichtsurteile dazu weil schlicht bisher niemand einen grund hatte dagegen zu klagen


 
  *you made my day* 

Leute, allein diese lächerliche Aussage zeigt doch, dass Huskyboy (p2p-HackePeter) nicht einmal ansatzweise die rechtlichen Grundlagen versteht. Anstatt sich aber einzulesen, vertritt er hier absolut wirre Ansichten.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



> Mit Erhalt der Software, dem Öffnen der Packung ("shrink wrap"), der Installation ("click-through") oder einfach dem dem Gebrauch erklärt der Lizenznehmer sein Einverständnis mit den Bedingungen der Lizenzvereinbarung......Bislang waren die Lizenzbedingungen von "shrink wrap" oder "click-through" Software juristisch zweifelhaft und nicht immer konform mit geltenden Gesetzen.


Glaubt es oder glaubt es nicht, mir egal.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Vertragbedingungen die mein beim Kauf nicht sehen kann sind ungültig

und jetzt erklärt mir endlich mal wie dieser dreck kopierschutz funktionieren soll wenn ihr sonst schon immer so schlau tut..


----------



## Gerry (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Vertragbedingungen die mein beim Kauf nicht sehen kann sind ungültig.



Richtig, ist das die Kehrtwendung? 

Deutsches Recht:
Lizenzvereinbarungen-/bedingungen, die der Käufer erstmals nach dem Kauf zu Gesicht bekommt, werden tatsächlich nicht Vertragsbestandteil. Wichtige Auszüge müssen bei Spielen deshalb z.B. auf die Verkaufsverpackung gedruckt werden und selbst dann unterliegen diese Bedingungen dem strengen "AGB-Recht".


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt erklärt mir endlich mal wie dieser dreck kopierschutz funktionieren soll wenn ihr sonst schon immer so schlau tut..


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt erklärt mir endlich mal wie dieser dreck kopierschutz funktionieren soll wenn ihr sonst schon immer so schlau tut..





> *Mutmaßlich* wird die Freischaltung über das Internet erfolgen...Datenträger per Aktivierungscode "entsperrt" und ist somit auch ganz normal nutzbar. Wie genau dieser Aktivierungsprozess von Statten gehen soll, *steht bislang aber noch nicht fest.*


Und sie werden es sehr wahrscheinlich, so lange wie nötig geheimhalten.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 01.07.2009 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu deutsch, entweder jeder händler muss sich ein entsprechendes gerät anschaffen was nen code von der packungs scannt und zum hersteller übermittelt oder jeder händler muss den code in ne interneteingabemaske eintragen oder gleich da anrufen

sprich nen haufen völlig sinnloser arbeit für den Händler, ärger für den kunden und händler wenn das nicht funktioniert

und jede menge stinkiger käufer und händler die produkte dieser firmen lieber runterladen weil sie dann nicht genervt werden und gleich spielen können

super idee  

Sowas ähnliches gabs schonmal, da hatte man dann nen haufen programme auf ne CD gepackt für die man nach bezahlung einen code bekam und das programm dann nutzen konnte, angeblich unknackbar

einige freaks des CCC hatten so eine CD organisiert und alles innerhalb einiger minuten freigeschaltet, die firma war verschwunden bevor die messe zuende war


----------



## louplex (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterSmith am 01.07.2009 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was heisst denn "ein entsprechendes Gerät anschaffen"?
Einen Barcodescanner wird wohl jeder Multimediamarkt haben. In diesem Barcode könnten verschlüsselt die Transferdaten der jeweiligen Produkte liegen, die dann online übermittelt werden. Unproblematishc, ohne nennenswerten Mehraufwand.

Das ist kein Fort Knox und auch keine quantenphysiche Doktorarbeit.
Wo genau ist jetzt das Problem, der Mehraufwand und warum gibt es dann stinkige Käufer?


----------



## louplex (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas ähnliches gabs schonmal, da hatte man dann nen haufen programme auf ne CD gepackt für die man nach bezahlung einen code bekam und das programm dann nutzen konnte, angeblich unknackbar
> 
> einige freaks des CCC hatten so eine CD organisiert und alles innerhalb einiger minuten freigeschaltet, die firma war verschwunden bevor die messe zuende war



Kann es sein, dass du ein wenig zu Übertreibungen neigst?


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 01.07.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heisst denn "ein entsprechendes Gerät anschaffen"?
> Einen Barcodescanner wird wohl jeder Multimediamarkt haben. In diesem Barcode könnten verschlüsselt die Transferdaten der jeweiligen Produkte liegen, die dann online übermittelt werden. Unproblematishc, ohne nennenswerten Mehraufwand.
> 
> Das ist kein Fort Knox und auch keine quantenphysiche Doktorarbeit.
> Wo genau ist jetzt das Problem, der Mehraufwand und warum gibt es dann stinkige Käufer?



nur haben viele händler auch eigene Barcodes, oder arbeiten schlicht garnicht damit

zudem müsste man dann neue kassensoftware haben, unser kassencomputer hat z.b. aus sicherheitsgründen keine onlineverbindung

Nicht alle händler in europa benutzen ein und die selbe software, einige haben speziell für sie geschriebene, die müssten alle komplett neu geschrieben werden, oder man müsste die die freischaltungen brauchen wieder in ne extra software eintragen etc..

was nen chaos, und das für einen "schutz" der eh sofort wieder gecrackt wird


----------



## louplex (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> louplex am 01.07.2009 21:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du das "Dagegen" Schild mal abgelegt hast, kannst du dann ja auch mal einen konstruktiven Vorschlag bringen, wie man das Problem der illegalen Kopien am Besten angehen kann.
Und bitte dann Floskeln wie "Qualität ist der beste Kopierschutz" vermeiden...


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



> AGB auf Schutzhüllen von Datenträgern (so genannte >Shrink-Wrap-Agreements<) haben aus vertragsrechtlicher Sicht im Allgemeinen keine Gültigkeit, da diese erst nach Vertragsschluss zur Kentniss genommen werden können.
> Sie können jedoch urheberrechtlich von Bedeutung sein...
> In diesen Lizenzen muß sich der Nutzer häufig verpflichten, zusätzliche Bedingungen zu erfüllen und auf Rechte zu verzichten - z. B. das Programm zu dekompilieren -, die ihm nach Copyright- und Urheberrecht zustehen.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 01.07.2009 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 21:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man braucht keinen Kopierschutz, dieser wird eh umgangen und stellt höchstens ein ärgerniss für ehrliche kunden und händler da


----------



## Gerry (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 01.07.2009 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> > AGB auf Schutzhüllen von Datenträgern (so genannte >Shrink-Wrap-Agreements<) haben aus vertragsrechtlicher Sicht im Allgemeinen keine Gültigkeit, da diese erst nach Vertragsschluss zur Kentniss genommen werden können.
> > Sie können jedoch urheberrechtlich von Bedeutung sein...
> > In diesen Lizenzen muß sich der Nutzer häufig verpflichten, zusätzliche Bedingungen zu erfüllen und auf Rechte zu verzichten - z. B. das Programm zu dekompilieren -, die ihm nach Copyright- und Urheberrecht zustehen.



Technische Universität Darmstadt
Fachbereich 1
Rechts- und Wirtschaftswissenschaften
Prof. Dr. jur. Jochen Marly:
"
Der Regelfall des Dreipersonenverhältnisses zwischen Hersteller, Händler
und Anwender stellt das übliche Anwendungsgebiet für Schutzhüllenund
Gebrauchsverträge dar. Durch den Kauf eines Softwareproduktes
beim Händler kommt lediglich ein Softwareüberlassungsvertrag zwischen
Händler und Anwender zustande. Dieser umfasst die Nutzungsrechte
für den Betrieb der Software nach §§ 69 c und d UrhG. Ein Lizenzvertrag
zusätzlich zu diesem Überlassungsvertrag, wie er von Herstellern
gewünscht wird, ist für die rechtmäßige Benutzung der Software
nicht erforderlich.
Die gewünschte Einbeziehung der AGB des Herstellers durch einen Realakt,
nämlich dem Öffnen einer Schutzhüllenverpackung bzw. der Ingebrauchnahme
der Software, in ein Vertragsverhältnis mit dem Kunden
findet regelmäßig nicht statt. Der Grund dafür ist, dass keine Verkehrssitte
existiert, welche die oben genannten Handlungen als Annahme eines
Vertrages durch den Kunden auslegt. Ebenso wenig können die üblichen
Hinweise des Herstellers im Falle von Schutzhüllen- und Gebrauchsverträgen
dazu führen, dass das Verhalten des Anwenders als Willenserklärung
gedeutet werden kann. Der einzige Weg, das Zustandekommen eines
direkten Vertragsverhältnisses zu gewährleisten, besteht durch das
Registrierkartenverfahren – sofern der Kunde die Registrierkarte wirklich
zurücksendet.
Im Falle des direkten Vertragsschlusses zwischen Hersteller und Anwender
ist der Einsatz von Schutzhüllen- und Gebrauchsverträgen im Allgemeinen
nicht sinnvoll, da der Hersteller einfachere Möglichkeiten hat,
seine AGB wirksam in den Vertrag einzubringen.
Zusammenfassend können wir sagen, dass Schutzhüllen- und Gebrauchsverträge
allgemein weder in Deutschland, noch in den USA Gültigkeit
haben.

Für die Zukunft wäre es wünschenswert, weitergehende Regelungen für
Softwareüberlassungsverträge im Hinblick auf Schutzhüllen- und
Gebrauchsverträge zu schaffen, um die Interessen von Herstellern und
Anwendern gleichermaßen zu berücksichtigen.
"


----------



## MrBigX (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nutzungsrecht
> > Bei der meisten Software, die zum Beispiel für PCs „gekauft“ werden kann, wird in Wirklichkeit nur ein Nutzungsrecht überlassen.
> 
> 
> und genau das sehen verbraucherschützer und diverse juristen eben nicht so.. nur gibt es keinerlei gerichtsurteile dazu weil schlicht bisher niemand einen grund hatte dagegen zu klagen


Wenn Du einen Phaeton kaufts hast Du auch nicht das Recht selbigen zu replizieren. Du kanst mit der Harware (das Auto) tun wie Du lustig bist. Das selbe gilt im Übrigen für Computerspiele: wenn Du unbedingt willst kannst Du die CD bzw. DVD auch einschmelzen und einen lustigen Anhänger draus machen. Oder das Handbuch (sofern noch vorhanden) als Kohlenanzünder verwenden. Kannst Du auch mit dem Phaeton tun. Aber das geistige Eigentum (quasi der Bauplan im Falle des Phaeton) gehört nicht zu Deinem Eigentum.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



> Softwareüberlassungsvertrag *(EULA)*
> 
> zwischen
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerry (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

@ den Zitat-Bot:
Was soll eigentlich dieses ständige sinnfreie Posten von irgendwelchen Inhalten?

Du glaubst doch hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft, dass alles was in irgendwelchen EULAs oder AGBs einer Vertragspartei steht rechtswirksam bzw. "Gesetz" ist!?  
Natürlich versuchen sie auf diese Art und Weise die Bedingungen einzuführen. Der dt. Gesetzgeber bzw. die dt. Rspr. sagt aber dazu: Nein! (s.o.)


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Gerry am 02.07.2009 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> @ den Zitat-Bot:
> Was soll eigentlich dieses ständige sinnfreie Posten von irgendwelchen Inhalten?


Okay, ich hör auf.  


			
				Gerry am 02.07.2009 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst doch hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft, dass alles was in irgendwelchen EULAs oder AGBs einer Vertragspartei steht rechtswirksam bzw. "Gesetz" ist!?


Nein, in irgendwelchen sicher nicht, in Nero schon eher, aber 100% Sicher kann man sich natürlich auch nicht sein.
Ich frage mich bloß, wieso sollten sie sonst die Klausel mit der Wirksamkeit hineinschreiben, wenn es laut deinem Professor automatisch zustande kommt?


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 02.07.2009 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich bloß, wieso sollten sie sonst die Klausel mit der Wirksamkeit hineinschreiben, wenn es laut deinem Rechtsanwalt automatisch zustande kommt?




du glaubst ja gar nicht, was so alles an unnötigem, überflüssigem, verbotenem oder schlichtem unsinn oftmals in agb`en steht und das durchaus auch bei renommierten unternehmen.


----------



## Gerry (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 02.07.2009 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich bloß, wieso sollten sie sonst die Klausel mit der Wirksamkeit hineinschreiben, wenn es laut deinem Professor automatisch zustande kommt?



Diese von dir zitierten zusätzliche Bedingungen kommen doch gerade durch diese Varianten nicht zustande.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Gerry am 02.07.2009 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese von dir zitierten zusätzliche Bedingungen kommen doch gerade durch diese Varianten nicht zustande.


Das ist genau das was ich mit meinen "sinnlosen" Zitaten zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Bonkic am 02.07.2009 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterSmith am 02.07.2009 00:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das nicht sogar so das ein fehlerhafter Punkt die komplette AGB ungültig macht?


----------



## louplex (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.07.2009 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> louplex am 01.07.2009 21:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie unwissend doch eigentlich alle Leute in den Entwicklungsabteilungen sind... hätten sie mal dich gefragt, dann würden die keine Millionen für Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zum Fenster rauswerfen.
Sehr konstruktiv, danke.


----------



## louplex (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.07.2009 01:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 02.07.2009 00:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AGB sind doch eh nur ein Ärgernis für ehrliche Kunden und Händler. Abschaffen!


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 02.07.2009 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Man braucht keinen Kopierschutz, dieser wird eh umgangen und stellt höchstens ein ärgerniss für ehrliche kunden und händler da




Im Grunde stimme ich dir zu. Ich kann zwar verstehen, das die Hersteller ihre Games so gut wie möglich schützen wollen, aber der Schuss kann auch ganz gewaltig nach hinten losgehen wie man es bspw. bei EA´s Securom 7 gesehen hat.

Dieser Kopierschutz führte zu unzähligen Protesten und rückläufigen Absatzzahlen, also absolut daneben, unnötig und sogar schädlich für die Softwarefirma selber.

Es kann aber auch anders sein wie es das aktuelle Beispiel Anno 1404 beweist. Der Kopierschutz hat zwar einen Aktivierungsmechanismus, aber soweit ich weiss verursacht der keine größeren Probleme und es gibt immer noch keinen funktionierenden Crack. Hier könnte ja mal ausnahmsweise die Aufwand/Nutzen Rechnung des Hersteller aufgehen, da evtl. bis zum Erscheinen des Cracks eine bedeutende Anzahl der Raubkopierer entnervt aufgibt und das Original kauft.

Bei den meisten Herstellern sieht es aber eben im Moment noch anders aus. Bsp. Ghostbusters: Kein Multiplayer in der PC Version, Standard Online Aktivierung welche sofort gecrackt wurde und ein späterer Release in Europa. Also eine bessere Einladung zum Raubkopien hätten die nicht machen können. Entweder ist das echt Unwissenheit über die Marktlage/Situation bei PC Games oder einfach nur Dummheit.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 02.07.2009 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier könnte ja mal ausnahmsweise die Aufwand/Nutzen Rechnung des Hersteller aufgehen, da evtl. bis zum Erscheinen des Cracks eine bedeutende Anzahl der Raubkopierer entnervt aufgibt und das Original kauft.


Über die Verkaufszahlen zu Anno bin ich mal gespannt.  

Jeder weitere Tag, an dem es zu Anno keine lauffähige Schwarzkopie im Internet gibt, bestätigt doch den Einsatz solcher Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, gerade wiel die Zielgruppe überschaubarer ist als bei manchem internationalen Blockbuster - es zählt bezüglich Anno jede verkaufte Einheit.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 02.07.2009 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]aber der Schuss kann auch ganz gewaltig nach hinten losgehen wie man es bspw. bei EA´s Securom 7 gesehen hat.


So? Die Spiele haben sich, im Vergleich zu anderen Titeln, trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot verkauft.



> Es kann aber auch anders sein wie es das aktuelle Beispiel Anno 1404 beweist. Der Kopierschutz hat zwar einen Aktivierungsmechanismus, aber soweit ich weiss verursacht der keine größeren Probleme und es gibt immer noch keinen funktionierenden Crack.


Dachte du kommst aus der Szene. Eigentlich war Tagés genauso fies wie StarForce ... jedenfalls damals, als der Schutz noch "Medium basierend" war. 



> Bei den meisten Herstellern sieht es aber eben im Moment noch anders aus. Bsp. Ghostbusters: Kein Multiplayer in der PC Version, Standard Online Aktivierung welche sofort gecrackt wurde und ein späterer Release in Europa. Also eine bessere Einladung zum Raubkopien hätten die nicht machen können. Entweder ist das echt Unwissenheit über die Marktlage/Situation bei PC Games oder einfach nur Dummheit.


Warum führst du das 'spätere Release' als Grund an? Die Verzögerung ist dem Deal mit Sony zuzuschreiben, da Sony die Rechte im PAL Gebiet erworben hat.

Da Atari damit nicht glücklich war ( und wohl intern nicht so kommuniziert wurde ), hat Atari die multilinguale Version in Amerika veröffentlicht, d.h. inkl. dt. Sprachausgabe.

Bei jedem Importhändler kannst du dir das Spiel normal kaufen ...  

Das ist wieder so eine fadenscheinige Ausrede von "Kopiern".


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Rabowke am 02.07.2009 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> So? Die Spiele haben sich, im Vergleich zu anderen Titeln, trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot verkauft.



Es mag sein das viele Titel trotz allerdem keine finanziellen Reinfälle waren. Aber die ganzen negativen Bewertungen bei Amazon und die ständigen Retouren von Leuten die die Games zurückgegeben haben trugen dazu bei, dass der Umsatz halt bei einigen Titeln merklich gedämpft und zurückgehalten wurde.



			
				Rabowke am 02.07.2009 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte du kommst aus der Szene. Eigentlich war Tagés genauso fies wie StarForce ... jedenfalls damals, als der Schutz noch "Medium basierend" war.



Ich meine zu wissen, das Tages nicht annährend an Starforce drankam, und das nicht nur bezüglich der Härte des Kopierschutzes, sondern auch bezüglich dessen Ausmaß sich ins System "reinzufressen". Starforce war da echt schon ein anderes Kaliber.

Im übrigen ist ja mal ne Interessante These von dir. "Ich komme aus der Szene"   . Warum hast du das gedacht? Weil ich es halt manchmal etwas lockerer sehe mit dem Urheberrecht, oder weil ich Spiele mit mehreren Leuten kaufe? Ist für dich jeder der ab und zu mal Raubkopien benutzt schon automatisch angehöriger der Szene?

Wie gesagt ich kaufe so viele Spiele wie es geht (notfalls mit mehreren Leuten), lade so gut wie nichts runter an Spielen, aber bediene mich natürlich auch gerne an Original Content, welcher mir von den Freunden/Bekannten/Familie angeboten wird und umgekehrt auch. Und ich habe damit nicht das geringste Problem. Warum auch? Die Zeiten in denen ich ein echter Raubkopierer war sind schon längst vorbei.



			
				Rabowke am 02.07.2009 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum führst du das 'spätere Release' als Grund an? Die Verzögerung ist dem Deal mit Sony zuzuschreiben, da Sony die Rechte im PAL Gebiet erworben hat.
> 
> Da Atari damit nicht glücklich war ( und wohl intern nicht so kommuniziert wurde ), hat Atari die multilinguale Version in Amerika veröffentlicht, d.h. inkl. dt. Sprachausgabe.
> 
> ...



Weil das verspätete Release die Leute, welche zwischen dem illegalen Download und dem Kauf wanken, eher dazu bewegen könnte sich für die illegale Version aus Amerika zu entscheiden. Und nicht alle von denen Wissen, das man in der amerikanischen Version auch deutsche Untertitel und Sprachausgabe einstellen kann. Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, das eben viele Leute ihre Games bei Media Markt kaufen und nicht Online im Internet.

"Fadenscheinige Ausrede von Kopierern" ...   ... ähhh... wie kommst du darauf. Und wo habe ich bitteschön hier eine Ausrede reingebastelt. Ich habe nur einen Grund genannt der die Leute dazu bewegt es zu tun. Ob es ein legitimer oder legaler Grund ist spielt erstmal keine Rolle. 

Ich glaube du interpretierst zuviel in meine Beiträge hinein weil du mich ja schon eh von vornherein als einen Urheberrechtsmißachter abstempelst.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 02.07.2009 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ....weil du mich ja schon eh von vornherein als einen Urheberrechtsmißachter abstempelst.



Naja. Ganz grundlos ists ja nicht 


			
				RonTaboga am 13.05.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast recht   . Aber mal eben paar Dateien von nem USB Stick in ein Verzeichnis auf dem PC zu Kopieren und 30€ zu sparen ist nun mal recht verlockend, zumal ich die AddOns wirklich auf jedenfall zocken wollte und irgendwann auch wahrscheinlich gekauft hätte, wenn mein Bekannter es nicht getan hätte.


http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7822052&x=44


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 02.07.2009 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] trugen dazu bei, dass der Umsatz halt bei einigen Titeln merklich gedämpft und zurückgehalten wurde.


... und das weißt du woher?

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, ich folge deinen Schlussfolgerungen bzw. Argumenten zum Teil, aber solche Aussagen zu treffen ist fast das gleiche "Kaliber" wie die der Unterhaltungsindustrie, wenn es um Verluste bzw. entgangenen Gewinn durch Raubkopien geht. 



> Rabowke am 02.07.2009 09:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann trügt dich dein Erinnerungsvermögen gewaltig. Tagés besaß genau wie SecuROM / StarForce einen Ring0 Treiber, d.h. einen Treiber, der volle Rechte über das System besitzt.

StarForce und SecuROM wurden ja Rootkit-Fähigkeiten nachgesagt, allein desshalb, weil es eben ein Ring0 Treiber ist.

Tagés wurde einfach nicht so häufig verwendet, darum kamen solche Gerüchte nicht auf.

Hier findest du eine Erklärung des Begriff "RingX", falls du damit nichts anfangen kannst.



> Im übrigen ist ja mal ne Interessante These von dir. "Ich komme aus der Szene"   . Warum hast du das gedacht?


Ich meinte nicht, dass du aus der Szene im Sinne von "Du bist Verbreiter!" kommst, sondern das du ab & zu mal Kopien konsumierst. Bei Tagés ging damals ein Aufschrei durch die gesamte "Szene", so war das eher gemeint.  



> Ich glaube du interpretierst zuviel in meine Beiträge hinein weil du mich ja schon eh von vornherein als einen Urheberrechtsmißachter abstempelst.


Nein, so war es nicht gemeint. Deinen Standpunkt kenn ich ja nun und vertraue einfach darauf, dass deine Aussagen stimmen. Also das du dir mit Kumpels zusammen ein Spiel kaufst etc.

D.h. du bist für mich nicht der kleine fiese Kopierertroll der 100% seines "Contents" lädt und hortet.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

naja Anno 1404 ist nen etwas seltsamer fall

wenn eine deutsche version im netz auftaucht funktioniert dort meistens genauso der NoCD der englischen, im falle Anno 1404 ist das aber so das das spiel ausserhalb des deutschsprachigen raumes eher uninteressant ist, Deutsche spiele haben im ausland einen verdammt schweren stand sind also massiv uninteressant für release und cracker gruppen

daher gibts schlicht keinen, Positiv für Ubisoft, aber beim nächsten Tages titel der auch für USA & co interessant ist sieht das wieder völlig anders aus

wobei ich nicht davon ausgeh das wenn es nen release gegeben hätte die verkaufszahlen anders aussehen, den großen ansturm gabs jetzt nu auch nicht


----------



## Gerry (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.07.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> den großen ansturm gabs jetzt nu auch nicht



Auch ohne Quelle sagt zumindest der Betreiber dieser Seite:
"Anno 1404 verkauft sich wie warme Semmeln. Fast ganz Spiele-Deutschland ist im Anno-Fieber, Annoholiker hängen wieder an der Nadel und selbst Frauen lockt das neueste Werk von Related Designs und Ubisoft vor den PC. "
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,688939/Deutschland-sucht-die-schoenste-Stadt-aus-Anno-1404/PC/News/


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Gerry am 02.07.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.07.2009 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es verkauft sich recht gut,ist aber nicht so leute vor den läden campiert haben wie bei WoW Lich King oder so

und Anno muss seinen kompletten umsatz im deutschsprachigen raum machen, das muss also schon solche verkäufe generieren


----------



## MrBigX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.07.2009 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry am 02.07.2009 17:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur weil die Käufer vernünftiger sind müssen es nicht zwangläufig weniger sein.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MrBigX am 02.07.2009 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.07.2009 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht beleidigend werden.
Camper vor Verkaufstellen von XYZ gibt's auch sonstwo nicht nur bei WoW. Diese Leute nicht herabsetzen. Danke.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 02.07.2009 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht beleidigend werden.
> Camper vor Verkaufstellen von XYZ gibt's auch sonstwo nicht nur bei WoW. Diese Leute nicht herabsetzen. Danke.


Ich such grad den  oder  Smilie in deinem Text.
Meinst du das gerade ernst, mit dem 'beleidigen' oder 'herabsetzen'?
Weil er von 'vernünftig' redet?


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				McDrake am 02.07.2009 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 02.07.2009 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt das Recht auf meine Privatkopie und die Weitergabe sowie den Austausch inkl. einer Kopie an Freunde/Familie und Bekannte lasse ich mir nicht nehmen und da steh ich auch dazu das ich da ganz bewusst gegen das Gesetz verstoße da ich es einfach für grenzenlosen Blödsinn halte den Leuten zu verbieten, ein Spiel/DVD Film oder was auch immer für den engen Freundes und Familienkreis zu kopieren.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Rabowke am 02.07.2009 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 02.07.2009 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kein Smiley = Ernst.

Wenn die Leuts vor dem Laden campieren wollen, dann sollen sie. Wer bin ich oder seid ihr, das als unvernünftig zu beschimpfen.

So, dieser Diskussionszweig wurde geschlossen.


----------



## louplex (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 02.07.2009 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 02.07.2009 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich möchte ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber es gibt kein Recht auf die Privatkopie. Es ist lediglich erlaubt und geduldet, sich eine nicht kopiergeschützte Software zu sichern. 
Ein Recht könntest du einklagen, das kannst du hier nicht.


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 02.07.2009 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 02.07.2009 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge ich weiss das wohl, deswegen habe ich ja ganz klar oben geschrieben das ich mit voller Absicht gegen das Gesetz verstoße, weil ich es für absolut unsinnig halte, und ich bin weiss gott nicht der einzige. In meinen Augen ist es nichts weiter als ein unverschämter Versuch der Bevormundung der Content Industrie mit dem Ziel der Gewinnmaximierung. Natürlich wollen die nämlich das auch im engen Familien, Freundes und Bekanntenkreis jeder sich ein eigenes Exemplar der Ware kauft, aber das muss man sich echt nicht bieten lassen.

Im übrigen ist die geduldete Kopie einer NICHT-kopiergeschützten Software wohl nichts mehr als ein Witz, da mittlerweil im Software, Game und Filmbereich die Anzahl der Kopiergeschützten Medien wohl bei ca. 98% liegen dürfte.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 02.07.2009 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber es gibt kein Recht auf die Privatkopie. Es ist lediglich erlaubt und geduldet, sich eine nicht kopiergeschützte Software zu sichern.
> Ein Recht könntest du einklagen, das kannst du hier nicht.


Kleiner Tipp, geduldet wird in manchen Bundesländern mehr. Zumindest hab ich das vor 1-2 Monaten so in der Glotze vernommen.
Kann sein, das dies aufgrund des Fernsehbericht's, schon wieder obsolet ist.


----------



## MrBigX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 02.07.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 02.07.2009 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn wir so anfangen können wirs auch gleich ganz lassen, dann ist jede Diskussion automatisch sinnlos...


----------



## louplex (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 02.07.2009 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> louplex am 02.07.2009 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt Bundesländer in denen es geduldet wird, wenn ein Kopierschutz ausgehebelt wird?
Na den Fernsehbeitrag hätte ich gerne gesehen...


----------



## louplex (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 02.07.2009 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> louplex am 02.07.2009 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher bist du nicht der Einzige und im "normalen" Rahmen habe ich auch nichts dagegen. Eine blütenreine Weste habe ich auch nicht.
Die Argumentation ist immer das eigentliche Problem, die stört mich enorm.

"Bevormundung...mit dem Ziel der Gewinnmaximierung"

Das ist einfach extrem schwach vorgetragen und als Argument nicht haltbar.

Edit: Um es deutlich zu sagen:
Es ist mir wesentlich lieber, wenn Leute sagen "Ich scheisse drauf." als wenn sie mit irgendwelchen halbgaren Pseudoargumenten um die Ecke kommen und sich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Recht fertigen", damit das eigene Gewissen und die Moral nicht so beschmutzt werden.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 02.07.2009 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Bundesländer in denen es geduldet wird, wenn ein Kopierschutz ausgehebelt wird?
> Na den Fernsehbeitrag hätte ich gerne gesehen...


Natürlich ist es immer noch illegal, aber laut dem Bericht wurden nicht-kommerzielle Raubkopierer in manchen Bundesländern nicht mehr verfolgt.
Leider weiß ich den Sender nicht mehr.
Aber da momentan Wahlkampf ist, kann es sehr gut sein, das dies schon längst wieder geändert wurde.


----------



## louplex (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 02.07.2009 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> louplex am 02.07.2009 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht-kommerzielle Kopierer wurden noch nie wirklich verfolgt... um die kleinen Fische geht es niemanden.
Da wurden eine Zeit lang mal einige Stichproben gemacht, einige harte Urteile gefällt, um abzuschrecken, aber der Zeit-/ und Kosteneinsatz rechtfertigt es einfach nicht, den kleinen 17-jährigen zu verknacken, der sich gerade Sims3 aus dem Netz gezogen hat.

Das wiederum heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass es "geduldet" wird, es fehlen lediglich kostengünstige Alternativen, um es im großen Stile zu machen.


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 02.07.2009 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher bist du nicht der Einzige und im "normalen" Rahmen habe ich auch nichts dagegen. Eine blütenreine Weste habe ich auch nicht.
> Die Argumentation ist immer das eigentliche Problem, die stört mich enorm.
> 
> "Bevormundung...mit dem Ziel der Gewinnmaximierung"
> ...



Pseudoargumenten? Siehst du denn andere (in deinen Augen vernünftigere) Gründe dafür, das die Industrie zusammen mit der Gesetzgebung die Privatkopie verboten hat? Welchen anderen Grund als den von mir genannten könnte es denn dafür geben? Wenn mein Argument so schwach und unhaltbar ist nach deiner Meinung, dann müsstest du mir ein plausibleres und besseres dafür nennen können, warum dieses Verbot eingeführt wurde.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 02.07.2009 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wiederum heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass es "geduldet" wird, es fehlen lediglich kostengünstige Alternativen, um es im großen Stile zu machen.


Ich werde jetzt nicht anfangen, über Wörter zu diskutieren.
Ich könnte jetzt anfangen in wie vielen Zeitungsberichten ich das Wort, in Bezug auf Regierungen, die nichts gegen bestimmte Gesetzesverstöße unternehmen gelesen habe, aber du hast Recht.


----------



## louplex (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				RonTaboga am 02.07.2009 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> louplex am 02.07.2009 21:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gewinnmaximierungsabsichten sind generell keine Argumente in einer freien Marktwirtschaft, es sind gesellschaftliche Fakten und vollkommen logische und legitime Beweggründe. Da ist nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts negatives oder gar verwerfliches bei.

Bevormundung ist es, wenn ein Staat mir sagt, dass ich als Erwachsener in Computerspielen kein rotes Pixelblut sehen darf, aber nicht, wenn ein Hersteller von Komsumgütern die eigene Ware schützt. Es ist auch keine Bevormundung, wenn mich der Mediamarkt an der Kasse nach meinem Personalausweis fragt oder mich durch eine Sicherheitsschranke schleust, damit ich den Laden nicht leer räume.

Wenn einem Menschen in einem Rechtsstaat ein Gesetzt nicht passt und er wissentlich gegen dieses Gesetz verstößt, findet er sehr gerne Argumente, die sein eigenes Handeln rechtfertigen. "Klar telefoniere ich mit dem Handy im Auto, ich habe noch nie einen Unfall gebaut und auch nie das Gefühl gehabt, nicht Herr der Lage zu sein." "Das waren doch nur drei Bier, die wirken bei mir eh nicht." "Ich hätte mir das Spiel sowieso nicht gekauft, da ist niemanden ein Gewinn entgangen." "Bei dieser Spionage mache ich nicht mit. Was wollen die mit meinen persönlichen Daten? Ich spiele es trotzdem mit Crack."

Ein "das muss ich mir nicht bieten lassen" sollte konsequenterweise auch genau das sein: Nicht bieten lassen = Konsumverzicht.
Oder eben direkt zu seiner kriminellen Energie stehen und konsequent auf das Gesetz scheissen.

Das sind die einzigen Argumente, die ich akzeptieren kann und werde. Alles andere ist inkonsequent, kindisch, trotzig, banal, an den Haaren herbei gezogen und rückgratlos.


Niemand glaubt einem den Robin Hood Kampf und das Stirn bieten gegen das vermeindlich Böse.
Ihr wollt den Verantwortlichen dieser Kopierschutzmechanismen doch weh tun. Macht es da, wo es auch weh tut. Am Geldbeutel.
Das geht am schnellsten, leichtesten und gefahrlosesten durch Konsumverzicht.
Warum das Spiel dann trotzdem saugen? Damit bringt ihr euch selbst in Gefahr und die ach so ideologische Grundhaltung des "denen zeige ich es!" verliert an Wert, denn durch euren Download zeigt ihr den Entwicklern erst mal nur, dass ihr euch für deren Produkte interessiert.
Richtig Gedanken machen würden die sich, wenn ihre Produkte nicht gekauft werden _und_ die Downloads ausbleiben.

So ist das Ganze wie ein Hungerstreik auf Brigitte-Diät. Inkonsequent, lächerlich.


----------



## louplex (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 02.07.2009 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> louplex am 02.07.2009 22:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Gerne, ich mag Belege. Der Konjuktiv ist mir egal, ein "könnte" interessiert mich herzlich wenig.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 02.07.2009 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne, ich mag Belege. Der Konjuktiv ist mir egal, ein "könnte" interessiert mich herzlich wenig.


Ich war schon jetzt oft genung Offtopic. Wenn es dir wirklich wichtig ist, mach einen Thread in Gott und die Welt auf, und ich liefer dir einen, versprochen (Frankfurter Allgemeine).


----------



## Gerry (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

louplex, astreine Argumentation in allen Bereichen. Dem kann man wirklich nichts mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				Gerry am 03.07.2009 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> louplex, astreine Argumentation in allen Bereichen. Dem kann man wirklich nichts mehr hinzufügen.


Doch, eine Antwort darauf, ob er jetzt einen Thread eröffnet oder nicht wäre ganz nett.
Danach heißt es noch ich hätte was versprochen und es nicht eingelöst.


----------



## louplex (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 03.07.2009 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry am 03.07.2009 10:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du in diesem Thread etwas postest (was ja auch zum Thema passt) und einen Beleg schuldig bleibst, mich aber dazu bewegen willst, einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen, um eben diesen Beleg zu sehen, werte ich das als Provokation, auf die ich deswegen nicht eingegangen bin.
Dieser Beleg ist keine Holschuld von mir, sondern eine Bringschuld von dir, wenn du deinen Worten etwas mehr Gewicht verleihen willst.


----------



## Boesor (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*

Nur mal so in den Raum geworfen, es kostet niemanden Geld, hier einen Thread zu eröffnen.
Wer sich also mitteilen will sollte diese Möglichkeit nutzen.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 03.07.2009 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du in diesem Thread etwas postest (was ja auch zum Thema passt) und einen Beleg schuldig bleibst, mich aber dazu bewegen willst, einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen, um eben diesen Beleg zu sehen, werte ich das als Provokation, auf die ich deswegen nicht eingegangen bin.


Noch passt es zum Thema, aber da ich den Inhalt des Artikels kenne, bin ich mir sicher, das es auf Offtopic hinauslaufen wird.
Und ich wurde zwar nicht direkt darauf hingewiesen, aber indirekt   :
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=61&bid=13&tid=7953471&page=5
Also, mag sein das manche mit dem Verweis auf einen eigenen Thread provozieren wollen, ich kann dir aber versichern, das war mit sicherheit nicht meine Intention.


----------



## louplex (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				MisterSmith am 03.07.2009 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> louplex am 03.07.2009 20:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was also hindert dich daran, einen Thread zu eröffnen, mir eine PN zu schicken oder einfach einen Link zu posten, wenn du mich so dringend auf diesen Artikel aufmerksam machen willst?

Um das mal abzuschliessen, ich habe wirklich keine Lust, dieses kleine Spielchen weiterzuspielen. Wenn du etwas zu sagen und zeigen hast, sage und zeige es. 
Kein weiterer Kommentar von mir hierzu.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Raubkopien: Industrie prüft neuartigen Spiele-Kopierschutz*



			
				louplex am 03.07.2009 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Was also hindert dich daran, einen Thread zu eröffnen, mir eine PN zu schicken oder einfach einen Link zu posten, wenn du mich so dringend auf diesen Artikel aufmerksam machen willst?


Ich will was? 
Nur noch mal zur Errinerung:


			
				MisterSmith am 02.07.2009 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jetzt nicht anfangen, über Wörter zu diskutieren.
> *Ich könnte jetzt anfangen in wie vielen Zeitungsberichten* ich das Wort, in Bezug auf Regierungen, die nichts gegen bestimmte Gesetzesverstöße unternehmen gelesen habe, *aber du hast Recht.*





			
				louplex am 02.07.2009 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gerne, ich mag Belege*. Der Konjuktiv ist mir egal, ein "könnte" interessiert mich herzlich wenig.


----------

